# اين قال ربكم انا الله فاعبدونى ؟



## kameila (17 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

انا عندى سوال والى خلانى اعمل السوال ده 
موضوع ف الحوار الاسلامى اسمه 
* اين قال اله الاسلام لرسوله انا الله فاعبدونى  *
*وكتبت ردين ليا وتم مسحهم مع ان والله ولا كانوا مخالفين للقوانين *
*ولا كان فيهم اى اساءه لاى عضو *
*المهم ما علينا *
*سوالى بيقول *

* اين قال ربكم انا الله فاعبدونى  *؟ 
ف الكتاب المقدس 

وهنا اقلد رد الاخ مالوكا مان 

 *انا ابسطها لكل المشاركين عشان يدوروا وقبل ما يحطوا اين نص يشوفوا الكلام ده ينفع ولا لأ !*
 
* المطلوب هو ايجاد نص فيه الآتي يتحقق :*
 
* المتكلم : الله ( حرفا )*
* المُكَلَم : المسحيين او الناس يعنى  ( حرفا )*
* الكلام : " انا الله " ( حرفا )*

وهنا قدرت اوفق بين الطرفين 

عاوزه نص بيقول كده حرفا 



​


----------



## fredyyy (17 أغسطس 2010)

kameila قال:


> وهنا اقلد رد الاخ مالوكا مان ​
> ​*انا ابسطها لكل المشاركين عشان يدوروا وقبل ما يحطوا اين نص يشوفوا الكلام ده ينفع ولا لأ !*​
> *المطلوب هو ايجاد نص فيه الآتي يتحقق :*​
> *المتكلم : الله ( حرفا ) ... **المُكَلَم : المسحيين او الناس يعنى ( حرفا ) ... **الكلام : " انا الله " ( حرفا )*​
> وهنا قدرت اوفق بين الطرفين ... عاوزه نص بيقول كده حرفا ​


 

*في هذا القسم ... لا مكان للجدال الشخصي *

*ولماذا تطلبي طلب خاص جدًا جدًا ... هل ليس لكِ عقل لتفكري به *

*أو تريد أن يتبع الله فكركِ الانساني في الحديث عن ذاته *

*تقدمي الى الله بمخافة وإحترام وتذكري أنك نصبت نفسكِ عدواً له *


----------



## kameila (17 أغسطس 2010)

fredyyy قال:


> *في هذا القسم ... لا مكان للجدال الشخصي *
> 
> *ولماذا تطلب طلب خاص جدًا جدًا ... هل ليس لك عقل لتفكر به *





fredyyy قال:


> *أو تريد أن يتبع الله فكرك الانساني في الحديث عن ذاته *
> 
> *تقدم الى الله بمخافة وإحترام وتذكر أنك نصبت نفسك عدواً له *


 

ليه حضرتك طلب خاص  جدا ؟ 
انا مكنش ف نيتى انى اعمل الموضوع ده اصلا 
بس السبب ف ده ان ف موضوع بيقول اين قاله اله الاسلام انا الله فاعبدونى 
وانا رديت وجاوبت وباحترامى وناس جاوبت وجابت بدل الدليل الواحد 10 
احنا مؤمنين بكل حرف ف القران وان سيدنا محمد خاتم الانبياء 
ورديت باحترام جدا والله 
وعملت سوالى باحترام برده وعملت زى ما حضراتكوا بتعملوا 
عاوزه نص حرفيا كان ممكن الموضوع يكتفى لحد هنا ومحدش هيرد 
بس انا ردودى اتمسحت من غير اى وجه حق وكمان الردود الى اتقالت مكنتش عاجباكوا 
ف انا عادى والله 
عملت سوال اهو ف المسحيات واحترمت القوانين 
فهل هلاقى النص ده ام سيتم غلق الموضوع ونكتفى بده 
​


----------



## fredyyy (17 أغسطس 2010)

*أختنا *

*عندما يمر أمامك رجل وإمرأته *

*أليس من القبيح أن تسألي الرجل هل أنت رجل وكذلك المرأة *

*إنك تُميِّزي بينهما من ملابسهما ... من شعر رأسهما ... من صوتهما *

*وليس من مسؤلية الرجل أن يقول لكِ ... أنا رجل ... إن لم تُميِّزي أنت ذلك *

*إن لم تُميِّيز من هو المسيح من خلال *
*حياته المختلفة *
*وأعماله المختلفة *
*ومعجزاته المختلفة *
*وسلطانه على الطبيعة*
*أحقيته في غفران الخطايا *
*قدرته على الخلق من الطين*
*ضمانه للحياة الأبدية للمؤمنين *


*فلن تؤمني حتى إن قال لك أنا الله *


----------



## فادي سعد (17 أغسطس 2010)

اتعلمين لما يستخدم الضمير (انا)؟

يستخدم للتعريف
مثال:

انت ع الشات اول مرة تلتقين ببنت ماذا ستقولين لها؟ ستقولين :انافلانة الخ......

و انت اول مرة بالصف في المدرسة او في العمل او او او.......ز

بينما شعب اسرائيل كان يعلم بوجود الله فليس عناك داع ليقول الله انه موجود!!!!


----------



## kameila (17 أغسطس 2010)

ماشى كلامك جميل جدا 
ليه بقا مش بتعملوا كده ف السلام 
ليه مش بتقولوا الكلام ده لما احنا نجبلكوا دليل على شبه وهميه من الخيال 
وعاوزين الدليل حرفيا لييييييييه حضرتك ما انا عاوزه افهم برده 
حضرتكوا قولتوا ان احنا بنؤمن اله مش قال قال على نفسه انا ربكم واعبدونى مع 
اننا جبنا بدل الدليل 10 
ف انا بسال سوال طبيعى هل انتوا ربكم قال ان هو اله وقالكم اعبدونى ؟
بس هو ده الى انا عاوزه اعرفه 
​


----------



## فادي سعد (18 أغسطس 2010)

سوالك دا يفرض على الله ان يكتب كتابه بطريقة خاصة فمن انتي حتى تفرضي هذا على الله؟


----------



## فادي سعد (18 أغسطس 2010)

طيب جاوبي ع السوال دا :

ما هو الافضل اذا اتى احد و قال مثلا انا نجار او شخص ياتي مباشرة ويبدع بصناع الخشب

ولنفرض ان شخصا ما اتى اليك و اقسم انه الله هل ستصدقينه؟ ام تري اعماله في الدنيا


----------



## kameila (18 أغسطس 2010)

*


فادي سعد قال:



			سوالك دا يفرض على الله ان يكتب كتابه بطريقة خاصة فمن انتي حتى تفرضي هذا على الله؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*​ 
*# ................................ #*

*حرر بواسطة المشرف *

*هنا تسألي فقط *

*ولكِ أن تستفسري عن الأجوبة *​


----------



## fredyyy (18 أغسطس 2010)

kameila قال:


> ......
> ما انا عاوزه افهم برده
> .....​


 

*في هذا القسم نقبل كل تساؤل ... وواجبنا أن نرد*

*ولا نقبل سكب مشكلات الأقسام الأخرى هنا *

*هل عرفتي أن المسيح يأمر الريح ... ويخلق أعين للعميان من الطين *

*ُأريدك أن تجيبي ... أليست هذه أفعال الله ؟*

*إذًا المسيح هو الله *


----------



## فادي سعد (18 أغسطس 2010)

طيب جاوبي ع السوال دا :

ما هو الافضل اذا اتى احد و قال مثلا انا نجار او شخص ياتي مباشرة ويبدع بصناع الخشب

ولنفرض ان شخصا ما اتى اليك و اقسم انه الله هل ستصدقينه؟ ام تري اعماله في الدنيا


----------



## apostle.paul (18 أغسطس 2010)

*اة ياعزيزتى فى 
المتكلم المسيح
المخاطب الجموع 
اول لفظ الوهى اطلقه المسيح على نفسه
**8 فَإِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ هُوَ رَبُّ السَّبْتِ أَيْضًا*
*κύριος γάρ ἐστιν τοῦ σαββάτου ὁ υἱὸς τοῦ ἀνθρώπου.*
*"For the Son of Man is Lord of the Sabbath."*


*اول دليل حرفى اطلق المسيح على نفسه انه الرب *


----------



## apostle.paul (18 أغسطس 2010)

*دليل حرفى على العبادة للجالس على العرش من القوات السمائية
**8 وَالأَرْبَعَةُ الْحَيَوَانَاتُ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهَا سِتَّةُ أَجْنِحَةٍ حَوْلَهَا، وَمِنْ دَاخِل مَمْلُوَّةٌ عُيُونًا، وَلاَ تَزَالُ نَهَارًا وَلَيْلاً قَائِلَةً: «قُدُّوسٌ، قُدُّوسٌ، قُدُّوسٌ، الرَّبُّ الإِلهُ الْقَادِرُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ، الَّذِي كَانَ وَالْكَائِنُ وَالَّذِي يَأْتِي».*
*9 وَحِينَمَا تُعْطِي الْحَيَوَانَاتُ مَجْدًا وَكَرَامَةً وَشُكْرًا لِلْجَالِسِ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ، الْحَيِّ إِلَى أَبَدِ الآبِدِينَ،*
*10 يَخِرُّ الأَرْبَعَةُ وَالْعِشْرُونَ شَيْخًا قُدَّامَ الْجَالِسِ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ، وَيَسْجُدُونَ لِلْحَيِّ إِلَى أَبَدِ الآبِدِينَ، وَيَطْرَحُونَ أَكَالِيلَهُمْ أَمَامَ الْعَرْشِ قَائِلِينَ:*
*11 «أَنْتَ مُسْتَحِقٌ أَيُّهَا الرَّبُّ أَنْ تَأْخُذَ الْمَجْدَ وَالْكَرَامَةَ وَالْقُدْرَةَ، لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ خَلَقْتَ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ، وَهِيَ بِإِرَادَتِكَ كَائِنَةٌ وَخُلِقَتْ».*


*وَأَيْضًا مَتَى أَدْخَلَ الْبِكْرَ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ يَقُولُ: «وَلْتَسْجُدْ لَهُ كُلُّ مَلاَئِكَةِ اللهِ*

*ومن الارضيون يكرمون المسيح الابن بنفس درجة اكرام الاب ويصلون باسمه لكى يستجيب لهم*
*لِكَيْ يُكْرِمَ الْجَمِيعُ الابْنَ كَمَا يُكْرِمُونَ الآبَ. مَنْ لاَ يُكْرِمُ الابْنَ لاَ يُكْرِمُ الآبَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَهُ.*

*13 وَمَهْمَا سَأَلْتُمْ بِاسْمِي فَذلِكَ أَفْعَلُهُ لِيَتَمَجَّدَ الآبُ بِالابْنِ.*
*14 إِنْ سَأَلْتُمْ شَيْئًا بِاسْمِي فَإِنِّي أَفْعَلُهُ.*


----------



## apostle.paul (18 أغسطس 2010)

*هناك دلائل كتتتتتتتتتتتيرة على اطلاق المسيح على نفسه لقب الوهى بحت 
نفس الاسم الذى اطلقه يهوه على نفسه فى القديم اطلقه المسيح على ذاته معلنا نفسه اله العهد القديم الكائن واجب الوجود
**14 فَقَالَ اللهُ لِمُوسَى: «أَهْيَهِ الَّذِي أَهْيَهْ». وَقَالَ: «هكَذَا تَقُولُ لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ: أَهْيَهْ أَرْسَلَنِي إِلَيْكُمْ».*
*καὶ εἶπεν ὁ θεὸς πρὸς μωυσῆν ἐγώ εἰμι ὁ ὤν καὶ εἶπεν οὕτως ἐρεῖς τοῖς υἱοῖς ισραηλ ὁ ὢν ἀπέσταλκέν με πρὸς ὑμᾶς*


*58 قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ أَنَا كَائِنٌ*
*εἶπεν αὐτοῖς Ἰησοῦς· ἀμὴν ἀμὴν λέγω ὑμῖν, πρὶν Ἀβραὰμ γενέσθαι ἐγὼ εἰμί.*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 أغسطس 2010)

*يارب رحمتك ..
سؤاااااااااال مكرر تسع تلاف مرة :hlp:
شوفى طيب الموضوع ده 
يمكن تحصل المعجزة 30: *​


----------



## kameila (18 أغسطس 2010)

اعتذر كمان نص ساعه وهكون معاكوا نكمل الموضوع ده 
لان هعمل حجات مهمه 

​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (18 أغسطس 2010)

*الأخت كاميليا
ليس من الطبيعى أن نقول مقولة من صنع البشر ونبحث هل الله قالها أم لا
إذا كان قاله يكون هو الله وإن لم يقولها ............ ماذا سيكون
ولكنى  سأعطيك برهان  من الكتاب المقدس أن السيد المسيح قال لليهود إنه الله 

وقت المحاكمة يقول البشير مرقس 14: 61-64: "أما هو فكان ساكتاً ولم يجب بشيء.

 فسأله رئيس الكهنة أيضاً: أأنت المسيح ابن المبارك؟ فقال يسوع: أنا هو.

فمزق رئيس الكهنة ثيابه وقال: ما حاجتنا بعد إلى شهود؟ قد سمعتم التجاديف. فحكموا عليه أنه مستوجب الموت".

أليس هذا غريبا؟ ماذا قال المسيح حتى يمزق رئيس الكهنة ثيابه ويكسر الوصية لاويين 10: 6، معرضاً نفسه للموت؟‍‍ وما هي التجاديف التي قالها المسيح حتى تجعل رئيس الكهنة في غير حاجة إلى شهود،‍‍ ويصدر الحكم فوراً بالموت؟

لقد قال: "أنا هو".

في لغتنا العربية الجميلة "أنا هو" لا تعني شيئاً يستوجب كل غضب رئيس الكهنة! لكن في اللغة الأصلية التي سمعها السامعون وقتها تعني اسم الجلالة الله "أنا هو الذي أنا هو" (خروج 3: 14).فحينما سأل رئيس الكهنة السيد المسيح: "أأنت ابن المبارك؟" قال له: "أنا الله". فحقَّ للرئيس ان يمزق ثيابه ويقول: سمعتم التجاديف! إنسان يقول عن نفسه إنه الله. إنه مستوجب الموت.

يوحنا 10: 33: "أجابه اليهود قائلين: لسنا نرجمك لأجل عمل حسن بل لأجل تجديف، 
فإنك وأنت إنسان تجعل نفسك إلهاً". 
هنا نقول: إن المعول عليه هو اللغة الأصلية وفهم السامعين لها؟ 
لقد فهم سامعو المسيح ما يعنيه بكلامه، فقد كان يعلن لهم أنه الله. 

يوحنا 19: 7: "أجابه اليهود (أجابوا بيلاطس الوالي): لنا ناموس، وحسب ناموسنا يجب أن يموت، لأنه جعل نفسه ابن الله". ثم صرخوا: "اصلبه! اصلبه!". فقال لهم بيلاطس: "خذوه أنتم واصلبوه لأني لست أجد فيه علة". فأجابه اليهود بالقول السابق، والذي فهموه من كلامه معهم.

لقد فهم اليهود معنى البنوة لله وهو أنها تمام المعادلة لله. يوحنا 5: 17، 18: "فأجابهم يسوع: أبى يعمل حتى الآن وأنا أعمل. فمن أجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون أكثر أن يقتلوه،
 لأنه لم ينقض السبت فقط، بل قال إن الله أبوه معادلاً نفسه بالله".يوحنا 8: 56-58: قال المسيح: "أبوكم إبراهيم تهلل بأن يرى يومي فرأى وفرح". فقال له اليهود: "ليس لك خمسون سنة بعد، أفرأيت إبراهيم؟". قال يسوع: "الحق الحق أقول لكم قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن". 
فرفعوا حجارة ليرجموه.
هنا يعلن السيد المسيح ألوهيته، فكلمة "كائن" (دائم الوجود) هي "يهوه" اسم الجلالة "الكائن والذي كان والذي يأتي".
 وعرف اليهود المعنى، لذلك رفعوا حجارة ليرجموه.


السيد المسيح هو الوحيد الذي لم يتردد أبداً في أقواله. لم يؤجل سائلاً وجَّه إليه سؤالاً بحُجَّة أنه سيسأل من أرسله.
 ولم يقل أبداً "هكذا قال السيد الرب"
 لكنه كان يقول "سمعتم إنه قيل، أما أنا فأقول" وهذا القول في منتهى الخطورة إذا كان من شخص عادي، فهو يقول إنه يكمل شريعة موسى "أما أنا فأقول". فالمسموح له أن ينطق بهذا القول هو أعلى من موسى، أو هو الله نفسه.
 ولا يمكن لأحد أقل من مُعلِن شريعة موسى أن يقول هذا. 
فلا بد أن يكون قائل "أما أنا فأقول" هو الله نفسه الذي له حق توضيح قانونه حتى يستطيع الناس تطبيقه (مثل حق المشرع في وضع اللائحة التفسيرية لتشريعه). المسيح هو الوحيد الذي لم يعتذر أو يناقض نفسه، بل قال: "السماء والأرض تزولان ولكن كلامي لا يزول" (مرقس 13: 31)​*


----------



## kameila (18 أغسطس 2010)

*Coptic MarMar*
*ماشى مش غلط يتجاوب عليه 9 تلاف مره وواحد *
*انا عاوزه اجابه مش كلام انشاء ف مواضيع *
*شكرا ليكى لمرورك بس برده مش دى اجابه سؤالى *


​


----------



## Critic (18 أغسطس 2010)

*دعينا نتفق مبدايا*

*اذا قال السيد المسيح انه الله.....فهل بالضرورة يحتاج ان يقول "اعبدونى" ؟*
*منتظر الاجابة*

*ثانيا :*
*الا تعلمى ان الله بعد ان قبلنا فدائه و خلاصه لم يعاملنا اصلا كعبيد ....فكيف سيقول لنا " اعبدونى" ؟*
*عليكى ان تتحرى من الاسقاطات الاسلامية التى لا تصلح للتطبيق على المفهوم المسيحى*


*منتظر مداخلتك*


----------



## kameila (18 أغسطس 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *لا يوجد اله نؤمن به يدعى اسمه الله*
> * الرب المؤمنين بيه القابه هى*
> * بالعربى الرب*
> * بالعبرى يهوه*
> ...




ماشى اين قال الرب هتفرق يعنى ف دى  
اين قال انا الهكم او انا الرب اعبدونى 
​


----------



## apostle.paul (18 أغسطس 2010)

*ارجعى لمشاركتى هتلاقى المسيح قال عن نفسه انا الرب 
دا مثال واحد لسه هنفضل ماشيين عشرات الامثلة اطلاق المسيح عن نفسه انه الرب 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (18 أغسطس 2010)

*المتكلم المسيح
المخاطب الجموع 
اول لفظ الوهى اطلقه المسيح على نفسه
**8 فَإِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ هُوَ رَبُّ السَّبْتِ أَيْضًا*
*κύριος γάρ ἐστιν τοῦ σαββάτου ὁ υἱὸς τοῦ ἀνθρώπου.*
*"For the Son of Man is Lord of the Sabbath."*


*اول دليل حرفى اطلق المسيح على نفسه انه الرب *


----------



## apostle.paul (18 أغسطس 2010)

*مثال اخر
**35 ثُمَّ أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ وَهُوَ يُعَلِّمُ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ: «كَيْفَ يَقُولُ الْكَتَبَةُ إِنَّ الْمَسِيحَ ابْنُ دَاوُدَ؟*
*36 لأَنَّ دَاوُدَ نَفْسَهُ قَالَ بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ: قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي: اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي، حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئًا لِقَدَمَيْكَ.*
*37 فَدَاوُدُ نَفْسُهُ يَدْعُوهُ رَبًّا. فَمِنْ أَيْنَ هُوَ ابْنُهُ؟» وَكَانَ الْجَمْعُ الْكَثِيرُ يَسْمَعُهُ بِسُرُورٍ**
αὐτὸς Δαυὶδ λέγει αὐτὸν κύριον, καὶ πόθεν αὐτοῦ ἐστιν υἱός; Καὶ ὁ πολὺς ὄχλος ἤκουεν αὐτοῦ ἡδέως.*


----------



## kameila (18 أغسطس 2010)

*# .......................... #*

*غير مسموح *

*بالكلام عن مشاكل خارج القسم *

*حرر بواسطة المشرف ............ fredyyy*

*إنذار *


----------



## apostle.paul (18 أغسطس 2010)

*مثال اخر
**21 «لَيْسَ كُلُّ مَنْ يَقُولُ لِي: يَارَبُّ، يَارَبُّ! يَدْخُلُ مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ. بَلِ الَّذِي يَفْعَلُ إِرَادَةَ أَبِي الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ.*
 *22 كَثِيرُونَ سَيَقُولُونَ لِي فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ: يَارَبُّ، يَارَبُّ! أَلَيْسَ بِاسْمِكَ تَنَبَّأْنَا، وَبِاسْمِكَ أَخْرَجْنَا شَيَاطِينَ، وَبِاسْمِكَ صَنَعْنَا قُوَّاتٍ كَثِيرَةً؟*
*Οὐ πᾶς ὁ λέγων μοι· κύριε κύριε εἰσελεύσεται εἰς τὴν βασιλείαν τῶν οὐρανῶν ἀλλ' ὁ ποιῶν τὸ θέλημα τοῦ πατρός μου τοῦ ἐν τοῖς οὐρανοῖς*
*πολλοὶ ἐροῦσίν μοι ἐν ἐκείνῃ τῇ ἡμέρᾳ· κύριε κύριε οὐ τῷ σῷ ὀνόματι ἐπροφητεύσαμεν καὶ τῷ σῷ ὀνόματι δαιμόνια ἐξεβάλομεν, καὶ τῷ σῷ ὀνόματι δυνάμεις πολλὰς ἐποιήσαμεν;*


----------



## apostle.paul (18 أغسطس 2010)

> *حضرتك لما طلبتوا مننا نجيب اثبات ان اله الاسلام قال ف القران انا الله واعبدونى
> وجبنا اكتر من دليل وش وفقتوا على الدائل دى
> احنا مش قولنا هنجبلكوا كلمه انا الله من غير اعبدونى
> الله المفروض يطلب من عباده انهم يعبدوه
> ...


*اتجاوب والمسيح قال حرفيا انه الرب 
ثانيا ممنوع التتطرق للاسلاميات هنا فى القسم تحبى امثلة كمان*


----------



## Critic (18 أغسطس 2010)

*# .......................... #*

*حذف الرد على الإسلاميات *

*



احنا مش قولنا هنجبلكوا كلمه انا الله من غير اعبدونى 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *الله المفروض يطلب من عباده انهم يعبدوه *


 

*مين اللى فرض على الله الفرض ده ؟*
*انتى هتفرضى على الله كدة ؟!!!!!*

*مش قلتلك احنا اصلا مش عبيد و هو قال بنفسه اننا ابناءه فكيف سيطلب منا العبادة اصلا ؟*





> *هاتلى انت كده اذا لقيت *
> *عشان كده المووضوع فيه تفرقه *
> *حلال عليكم وحرام علينا يعنى مثلا *
> *زى ما حضرتك بتسال وبتقول فين المسلمين وانتوا فين وجوبوا *
> ...


 

*لا*
*انك تطبقى ما فى الاسلام على المسيحية دى تعتبر عشوائية و غير منطقية و عيب حوارى*

*هكرر*
*الهنا لا يعتبرنا عبيدا*
*فكيف سيطلب مننا العبادة و تحت اى منطق ؟*
*اذن طلب "اعبدونى" منتهى قبل ان يبدأ*

*مرة اخرى هفكرك*

*لا يمكن تطبيق مفاهيمك الاسلامية على مسيحيتنا فى حوار مسيحى *

*مثلما لا يمكننى ان اطبق مفاهيمى المسيحية على اسلامك فى حوار اسلامى*

*اما الطلب الان اين قال " انا الله"*
*و هذا سهل*

*فهل اتفقنا و احضر الدليل انه قال حرفيا " انا الاله" ؟*


----------



## apostle.paul (18 أغسطس 2010)

* فَإِنْ كُنْتُ وَأَنَا السَّيِّدُ وَالْمُعَلِّمُ قَدْ غَسَلْتُ أَرْجُلَكُمْ، فَأَنْتُمْ يَجِبُ عَلَيْكُمْ أَنْ يَغْسِلَ بَعْضُكُمْ أَرْجُلَ بَعْضٍ،
والترجمة الانجليزى ادق انا الرب 
*"*If I then, the Lord and the Teacher, washed your feet, you also ought to wash one another's feet.*
*εἰ οὖν ἐγὼ ἔνιψα ὑμῶν τοὺς πόδας ὁ κύριος καὶ ὁ διδάσκαλος, καὶ ὑμεῖς ὀφείλετε ἀλλήλων νίπτειν τοὺς πόδας·*


----------



## apostle.paul (18 أغسطس 2010)

*لو قعدنا للصبح نجيب ادلة لفظية عن اطلاق المسيح على نفسه انه الرب مش هنخلص 
عايزة تانى قولى بس واحنا معاكى
*


----------



## Critic (18 أغسطس 2010)

*انجيل يوحنا الاصحاح 15 :*
*14 أَنْتُمْ أَحِبَّائِي إِنْ فَعَلْتُمْ مَا أُوصِيكُمْ بِهِ.*
*15 لاَ أَعُودُ أُسَمِّيكُمْ عَبِيدًا، لأَنَّ الْعَبْدَ لاَ يَعْلَمُ مَا يَعْمَلُ سَيِّدُهُ، لكِنِّي قَدْ سَمَّيْتُكُمْ أَحِبَّاءَ لأَنِّي أَعْلَمْتُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا سَمِعْتُهُ مِنْ أَبِي.*


*انجيل متى الاصحاح 6*
*9 «فَصَلُّوا أَنْتُمْ هكَذَا: أَبَانَا الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ، لِيَتَقَدَّسِ اسْمُكَ.*


*انجيل يوحنا الاصحاح الاول :*
*12 وَأَمَّا كُلُّ الَّذِينَ قَبِلُوهُ فَأَعْطَاهُمْ سُلْطَانًا أَنْ يَصِيرُوا أَوْلاَدَ اللهِ، أَيِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ بِاسْمِهِ.*


*اذن طلب "اعبدونى" طلب غير منطقى اصلا و مرفوض قطعا*






*اما عن طلب اين قال انه الاله فالامثلة عديدة عديدة لعل اشهرها الاتى :*


*إنجيل يوحنا 8: 54*
*أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «إِنْ كُنْتُ أُمَجِّدُ نَفْسِي فَلَيْسَ مَجْدِي شَيْئًا. أَبِي هُوَ الَّذِي يُمَجِّدُنِي، الَّذِي تَقُولُونَ أَنْتُمْ إِنَّهُ إِلهُكُمْ*
 

*اذن نفهم ان الآب فى عرف اليهود هو الههم (الرب الاله)*


*و لنرى ماذا قال السيد المسيح صراحة :*
*إنجيل يوحنا 10**: 30*
*أَنَا وَالآبُ وَاحِدٌ*


*و هذا تصريح صريح انه هو و الاب واحد _الذى هو الاله فى المفهوم اليهودى_اى انا و الهكم واحد*


*و لنرى ما هو رد فعل اليهود بعدها مباشرة لنتاكد من قوة التصريح و ووضوحه :*

*31 فَتَنَاوَلَ الْيَهُودُ أَيْضًا حِجَارَةً لِيَرْجُمُوهُ.*
*32 أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَعْمَالاً كَثِيرَةً حَسَنَةً أَرَيْتُكُمْ مِنْ عِنْدِ أَبِي. بِسَبَبِ أَيِّ عَمَل مِنْهَا تَرْجُمُونَنِي؟»*
*33 أَجَابَهُ الْيَهُودُ قَائِلِينَ: «لَسْنَا نَرْجُمُكَ لأَجْلِ عَمَل حَسَنٍ، بَلْ لأَجْلِ تَجْدِيفٍ، فَإِنَّكَ وَأَنْتَ إِنْسَانٌ تَجْعَلُ نَفْسَكَ إِلهًا»*






*و من هذا المنطلق قال ايضا:*


*إنجيل يوحنا 14: 9*
قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا مَعَكُمْ زَمَانًا هذِهِ مُدَّتُهُ وَلَمْ تَعْرِفْنِي يَا فِيلُبُّسُ! *اَلَّذِي رَآنِي فَقَدْ رَأَى الآبَ،* فَكَيْفَ تَقُولُ أَنْتَ: أَرِنَا الآبَ؟





*ان الجدل فى حوار محسوم هو امر غير لائق*
*و الاعتراف بانتهاء الحوار هو شجاعة لا يمتلكها الكثير*


----------



## fredyyy (18 أغسطس 2010)

*لا ... للعناد بدون فهم *

*نعم ... لطالب المعرفة ( الذي يعطي عقله حق التفكير ) *


----------



## kameila (18 أغسطس 2010)

fredyyy قال:


> *لا ... للعناد بدون فهم
> 
> **نعم ... لطالب المعرفة ( الذي يعطي عقله حق التفكير )
> *


*


اولا : انا اعتذر **
ثانيا : محدش لسه جاوبنى والاجابات دى مختلفه عن السوال 
ثالثا : سوف ارد على كل من اجاب اجابه خارج الموضوع وبالدليل
رابعا : انا هرد بليل باذن الله ومش هرد الا لما اجيب لكل رد الدليل ومن كتابكم المقدس 
خامسا : اعتذر للتاخير لانى ببحث ف الاجابات دى عشان اقدر ارد عليها 
*​


----------



## apostle.paul (18 أغسطس 2010)

*طيب لما تبقى تجبيه 
عليكى انى تردى على اعلان المسيح عن نفسه
1-الرب كيريوس
2-الكائن واجب الوجود ايجو ايمى اسم الاله فى العهد القديم
3-الابن وحيد الجنس 
فبهذا اعلن المسيح حرفيا انه الرب الكائن الابن الكلمة وحيد الجنس
عايزة ايه تانى
*


----------



## Critic (18 أغسطس 2010)

> *اولا : انا اعتذر
> ثانيا : محدش لسه جاوبنى والاجابات دى مختلفه عن السوال *


*يعنى ايه الاجابات مختلفة عن السؤال !*

*اثبتنا اولا خطأ السؤال لان الهنا لن يقول لنا "اعبدونى" لانه بصريح العبارة قال "لا اعود اسميكم عبيد"*

*ثانيا اثبتنا انه قال انا هو الاله *

*فعن اى اختلاف تتحدثين ؟*
*



			ثالثا : سوف ارد على كل من اجاب اجابه خارج الموضوع وبالدليل
رابعا : انا هرد بليل باذن الله ومش هرد الا لما اجيب لكل رد الدليل ومن كتابكم المقدس 
خامسا : اعتذر للتاخير لانى ببحث ف الاجابات دى عشان اقدر ارد عليها
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

حسنت وضحت الصورة
اذن الموضوع جدل لمجرد لجدل !
ابحثى
و ارنى ردودك يا سيدتى المجادلة !
لكن اؤكد لكى ان عندك لن يسبب لكى الا مذيد من الاحراج
و لنرى*


----------



## kameila (18 أغسطس 2010)

اولا انا قولت مش هاجيب حاجه الا بدليل ومن الكتاب المقدس الى انت جايبلى منها 
اجابتك دى واجاباتى هتنفى اجابه حضرتك ومن تفسيرات 
ومفيش اى احراج لان انا معايا الدليل وانتظر ردى 
وانا مش بجادل 
انت عاوزنى اصدق ولازم انى اصدق غصب عنى ان هو قال على نفسه ان هو اله 
حضرتك استنا ردى ارجوك مش تستعجلنى 
​


----------



## Critic (18 أغسطس 2010)

> اولا انا قولت مش هاجيب حاجه الا بدليل ومن الكتاب المقدس الى انت جايبلى منها
> اجابتك دى واجاباتى هتنفى اجابه حضرتك ومن تفسيرات
> ومفيش اى احراج لان انا معايا الدليل وانتظر ردى
> وانا مش بجادل
> ...


​
*غصب عنك !*
*عصب عنك ازاى ؟*
*هل هتكذبى النص الصريح مثلا لما قال : انا و الاب و احد *


*خودى راحتك و وقتك*
*و ادينا مستنيين*
*و مستنى انك تقتبسى مداخلتى دى و ترودى عليها :*​*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2305055&postcount=36*​​​


----------



## fredyyy (18 أغسطس 2010)

kameila قال:


> - ومفيش اى احراج لان انا *معايا الدليل* وانتظر ردى ​


 

*يعني متخيلة *
** إنك تنفي إيمان انسان قضى 40 سنة في دراسة الكتاب المقدس *

** إنك تشككي في صلتنا القوية بالله ... وخبراتنا معه طول هذه السنين*

** إنك تشككي في  قوة تغيير الله فينا. فأصبحنا أحباء بعد أن كنا عبيد للخطية *

*لو لم يكن المسيح (الله المتجسد) ...... لما إستطاع أن يصالح الانسان مع الله *

*فالوسيط بين الله والناس ... يجب أن يكون كفئ بمقدار يساوي طرفي النزاع *


*نحن نتكلم عن الله الظاهر في الجسد الذي رأيناه على الأرض *

*وسنكون معه في السماء ولا يصلح أن يكون أقل من الله *

*من يدخل بنا إلى حضرة الله ... ليس أقل من الله ذاته *

*ليكون مستحق أن يقف أمام الله ويُدخلنا إليه *


*نتكلم عن الله المحرر ... أنتِ لم تختبري التحرير*

*نتكلم عن غافر الإثم ........... وأنتِ آثامك غير مغفورة *

*نتكلم عن ُمغيِّر القلوب .... وقلبك يقاوم يد الله الممدودة إليكِ*

*نتكلم عن ُمعطي الحياة ... الذي كل وعوده أكيدة وليس عنده تغيير *

*معندوش ... يمكن ... أو ربما ... أو الله أعلم ... أو يشفع لنفسه فقط *

*كل كلمات المسيح أكيدة ...... فعندما يعد يفي لأنه يمتلك قوة وإقتدار الله *


----------



## My Rock (18 أغسطس 2010)

اللاويين الأصحاح 18 العدد  2 
[q-bible] *انَا الرَّبُّ الَهُكُمْ*.[/q-bible]

الخروج الأصحاح 8 العدد 1 
[q-bible]هَكَذَا يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ: اطْلِقْ شَعْبِي *لِيَعْبُدُونِي*.  [/q-bible]

وصلت الإجابة أم نحتاج لإعادة؟


----------



## fredyyy (18 أغسطس 2010)

kameila قال:


> - وانا مش بجادل
> 
> - انت عاوزنى اصدق ولازم انى اصدق غصب عنى ​


 

*- أنتِ لا تجادلي ... نعم أنا أصدق ذلك *

*بل تريدي أن تحطمي الحق ..... لإكتشافك أن *

*ما لديكِ تحطم وليس حق وليس به تأكيد. مصير يتحكم فيه الناس *

*- إن كلمة ( غصب عنى* *) تعني أن الحق إتضح لكي ولا مفر لكنكِ تنكريه *

*بل يجب أن تصدقيه ... وأنتِ في كبرياء ترفضيه ( الله لا يُقاوم )*

*سقطت أمامك الأعمال التي تؤهلك للوقوف أمام الله *

*لابد من ذبيحة تكفي العالم كله وتصلح أن تُقدم الى الله *

*المسيح الله الظاهر في الجسد هو الوحيد الذبيحة التي يقبلها الله *

*قال الكتاب *
يوحنا 1 : 29 
وَفِي الْغَدِ نَظَرَ يُوحَنَّا يَسُوعَ مُقْبِلاً إِلَيْهِ فَقَالَ: «هُوَذَا *حَمَلُ اللَّهِ* الَّذِي *يَرْفَعُ خَطِيَّةَ* الْعَالَمِ. 
​


----------



## أَمَة (18 أغسطس 2010)

*أستغرب وأتعجب* *من الإسلوب الواحد الذي يتبعه كل المقاومون للحق،*
وهذا شيئ رأيته كثيرا في قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحية
وفي قسم الردود على الشبهات المسيحية,​ 
وهو: *إنتقاؤهم الردود التي يمكنهم أن يفتحوا فيها فجوة للتملص* ​ 
*وإهمالهم الردود التي في إجابات مباشرة.*​ 
*مثلا: رد الأخت مونيكا *#*17* ​ 
الذي تعدته الأخت كريمة وقفزت فوقه 
وردت على مشاركات أتت بعده.

ما أشد الصراع ضد النور لمن تعودت أعينهم على العيش في الظلام ​


----------



## esambraveheart (18 أغسطس 2010)

kameila قال:


> عاوزه نص بيقول كده حرفا
> 
> 
> 
> ​


*يعني لو جبنالك نص بيقول كده " ضمنيا" لن تقتنعي و لن ترضي الا بحرفية اللفظ ؟؟؟؟
اسمحي لي ..فهنا تنطبق عليكي تمام الانطباق الاية القائلة :
" اغلظوا قلوبهم.... لئلا يرجعوا.. فاشفيهم "​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (18 أغسطس 2010)

kameila قال:


> *
> 
> 
> اولا : انا اعتذر **
> ...



*كلنا أجبنا إجابات سليمة
ولايوجد الدليل الذى تبحثى  عنه لأن الرب لا يغير كلامه
وقد وضعت لكى مشاركة 17 وبها إجابة كاملة وتركتيها ولم تردى

لماذااااااااااااااااا    ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (18 أغسطس 2010)

*شفى السيد المسيح رجلاً أعمى منذ ولادته. ولما رأى رجال الدين والعلماء، هذا الذي كان أعمى والآن يبصر، سألوه عمن شفاه؟ ولما أخبرهم، غضبوا منه وطردوه. فذهب السيد المسيح إليه وسأله " أتؤمن بابن الله؟ " فأجاب الرجل الذي كان أعمى " من هو يا سيد حتى أؤمن به؟ " فرد المسيح " الذي يكلمك هو نفسه" فقال الرجل " أنا أؤمن يا سيد" وسجد له.

إن العبادة هي لله وحده. والسجود عبادة لا تؤدى إلا لله. وقد قبل السيد المسيح، سجود وعبادة الآخرين له.​*


----------



## انا الخاطىء (19 أغسطس 2010)

أحبابى أريد ان اكلم الاخت كاميليا واقول لها الله قال بافعاله أنا  هو الهكم

وقال انا اتى لاجل خطاه للتوبه وليس من اجل أبرار 

الطبيب ياتى من اجل مرضى وليس من اجل اصحاء

اختى العزيزة اتمنى من إلهى ومخلصى ان يفتح عينك وقلبك

لتتفهمى كلماته قال أنا هو القيامه والحياه. من آمن بى فلو مات فسيحيا

قال انا هو اله ابراهيم وداود واسحاق 

قال انا هو القيامة والحياة 

قال الله من السماء عن المسيح ... هذا هو ابنى الحبيب الذى به سررت


----------



## kameila (19 أغسطس 2010)

​


أمة قال:


> *أستغرب وأتعجب من الإسلوب الواحد الذي يتبعه كل المقاومون للحق،
> وهذا شيئ رأيته كثيرا في قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحية
> وفي قسم الردود على الشبهات المسيحية,* ​*وهو: إنتقاؤهم الردود التي يمكنهم أن يفتحوا فيها فجوة للتملص *​*وإهمالهم الردود التي في إجابات مباشرة.*​*مثلا: رد الأخت مونيكا #17 *​*الذي تعدته الأخت كريمة وقفزت فوقه
> وردت على مشاركات أتت بعده.
> ...


*


انا مش قفزت اى فكره انا رديت على الردود الى محتاجه منى رد قصير مش رد طويل عريض**
انا قولت انى باعتذر وقولتلكوا انى بجهز الردودو 
وفعلا لان رد مونيكا طويل جدا وتعبنى ف البحث بس خلصته الحمد الله 
بس لسه رد كريتيك وشمس الحق وماى روك الى لسه معمول ومش كنت شايفاه الا الوقتى 
انا هخلص رد كريتيك وشمس الحق النهارده باذن الله 
وانا قولت كده ف مشاركاتى بس مش عارفه مخدتوش بالكوا ليه منها 
كان المفروض ارد بليل بس اعذرونى كان فيه ظروف 
المهم باذن الله الاجابه النهارده ويا رب ما يحصل حاجه تعطلنى 
هرد على مونيكا
وعلى كريتيك 
وعلى شمس الحق 
وماى روك 


*​


----------



## crusader (19 أغسطس 2010)

[q-bible]*أنا هو الرب إلهك الذي أخرجك من أرض مصر من بيت العبودية. لا يكن لك آلهة أخرى أمامي......... لا تسجد لهن و لا تعبدهن لاني أنا الرب الهك اله غيور" ((تثنية 5:6,9)) *[/q-bible]​ 
*هنا المتكلم الله*​ 
*يتكلم لشعب أسرائيل ((هما خافوا يطلعوا الجبل لكن الكلام كان ليهم))*​ 
*الكلام أنا الرب الهك الوحيد المستوجب العبادة*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (19 أغسطس 2010)

kameila قال:


> *
> 
> 
> انا مش قفزت اى فكره انا رديت على الردود الى محتاجه منى رد قصير مش رد طويل عريض**
> ...



*أتمنى أن تكونى فعلا بتبحثى فى الكتاب المقدس
ونريد كل أية بالشاهد أى إسم الإصحاح ورقم الأية
ورجاء قبل فتح الكتاب المقدس أن تطلبى من الرب أن يعطيكى الحقيقة
ربنا ينور قلبك وبصيرتك​*


----------



## kameila (19 أغسطس 2010)

*مونيكا*
*صدقينى يا مونيكا انا بدعيللك ان ربنا يهديكى *
*وعلى العموم انا خلصت الرد بتاعك وانتهيت منه *
*هخلص رد كريتك وشمس الحق وارد مره واحده على الكل *
*وانا مفيش اى حرف هكتبه الا لما اجبللك الاصحاح ورقم الايه *
​


----------



## esambraveheart (19 أغسطس 2010)

kameila قال:


> *مونيكا*
> *صدقينى يا مونيكا انا بدعيللك ان ربنا يهديكى *
> *وعلى العموم انا خلصت الرد بتاعك وانتهيت منه *
> *هخلص رد كريتك وشمس الحق وارد مره واحده على الكل *
> ...


*اسمحي لي اسالك سؤال بسيط في اجابته ستجدين اجابة سؤالك..
من يملك المقدره علي غفران الخطايا ؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## apostle.paul (19 أغسطس 2010)

*انا اورتدلك 3 القاب الوهية زى مطلبتى حرفيا قال المسيح عن نفسه
1-الكائن واجب الوجود
2-كيريوس الرب
3-الابن وحيد الجنس 
واليكى المثال الرابع
توما شهد للمسيح بانه هو كيريوس هو ثيئوس
الرب خاصتى الله خاصتى
وقد طوب المسيح من يؤمن به هكذا بانه الرب الاله 
**ἀπεκρίθη Θωμᾶς καὶ εἶπεν αὐτῷ· ὁ κύριός μου καὶ ὁ θεός μου.*

*وفى الترجمة العبرى واضح جدا يهوه الوهيم*
*ויען תומא ויאמר אליו אדני ואלהי׃*
*قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «لأَنَّكَ رَأَيْتَنِي يَا تُومَا آمَنْتَ! طُوبَى لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَلَمْ يَرَوْا*


----------



## apostle.paul (19 أغسطس 2010)

*نكمل 
يقول المسيح عن نفسه فى سفر الرؤيا
بس قبل منورد اللى اتقال فى سفر الرؤيا نشوف الرب الاله قال عن نفسه ايه فى العهد القديم
** هكَذَا يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ مَلِكُ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَفَادِيهِ، رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ: «أَنَا الأَوَّلُ وَأَنَا الآخِرُ، وَلاَ إِلهَ غَيْرِي.*

*اِسْمَعْ لِي يَا يَعْقُوبُ، وَإِسْرَائِيلُ الَّذِي دَعَوْتُهُ: أَنَا هُوَ. أَنَا الأَوَّلُ وَأَنَا الآخِرُ*
*دا لقب الوهى لا يطلقه سوى الرب الاله على نفسه الاول والاخر*


*تعالى نشوف المسيح قال ايه عن نفسه فى سفر الرؤيا*
*قَائِلاً: «أَنَا هُوَ الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ. الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ**.*
*أَنَا الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ، الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ*
*أَنَا هُوَ الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ» يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ الْكَائِنُ وَالَّذِي كَانَ وَالَّذِي يَأْتِي، الْقَادِرُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ.*
*ἐγώ εἰμι τὸ Ἄλφα καὶ τὸ Ὦ, λέγει κύριος ὁ θεός, ὁ ὢν καὶ ὁ ἦν καὶ ὁ ἐρχόμενος, ὁ παντοκράτωρ.*
*هنلاقى هنا تلات القاب الهية اطلقهم المسيح على نفسه
انا هو ايجو ايمى
يقول الرب الاله كيريوس هو ثيئوس
الكائن هو اون*
*تحب نكمل ولا كدا كفاية
وانا بدورى اسال ايه اللفظ الالهى الذى لم يطلقه المسيح على نفسه*
*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## kameila (19 أغسطس 2010)

*شمس الحق 
حضرتك انا لسه مش رديت عليك ايه لازم الكلام الى حضرتك بعته تانى ده 
انا هرد عليك وانفيللك اجابتك ده بدليل وبرهان وكلام من كتبكم ومش من عقلى ولا تفكيرى ولا استنتاجى 
وعشان اوفر لنفسى شويه وقت 
انا ردى على مونيكا هينزل الاول النهارده بليل باذن الله 
مش ناقص الا تنسيق الموضوع فقط 

وبعديها ف يوم تانى هبقا ارد عليك يا شمس الحق لانك جايبى موضوع تعبير على اجزاء 
المهم انا هرد عليكوا كلكوا ومش هسيب ولا رد باذن الله 

*​


----------



## apostle.paul (19 أغسطس 2010)

*المسيح كما اطلق على نفسه انه رب داوود وداوود دعاه بالروح ربا كما ورد فى متى 22
بل واطلق على نفسه بانه اصل داوود
**أَنَا يَسُوعُ، أَرْسَلْتُ مَلاَكِي لأَشْهَدَ لَكُمْ بِهذِهِ الأُمُورِ عَنِ الْكَنَائِسِ. أَنَا أَصْلُ وَذُرِّيَّةُ دَاوُدَ. كَوْكَبُ الصُّبْحِ الْمُنِيرُ*
*وهنا الكلمة اليونانى **ῥίζα*
*ووردت للتعبير عن المسيا حكمة الله وقوته فى اكتر من عدد
**وَأَيْضًا يَقُولُ إِشَعْيَاءُ: «سَيَكُونُ أَصْلُ يَسَّى وَالْقَائِمُ لِيَسُودَ عَلَى الأُمَمِ، عَلَيْهِ سَيَكُونُ رَجَاءُ الأُمَمِ*
*وللرجوع لسفر اشعياء هتلاقى الكلام واضح عن مين*

*انه قدوس صهيون الرب الاله*
*وَيَخْرُجُ قَضِيبٌ مِنْ جِذْعِ يَسَّى، وَيَنْبُتُ غُصْنٌ مِنْ أُصُولِهِ،*
*2 وَيَحُلُّ عَلَيْهِ رُوحُ الرَّبِّ، رُوحُ الْحِكْمَةِ وَالْفَهْمِ، رُوحُ الْمَشُورَةِ وَالْقُوَّةِ، رُوحُ الْمَعْرِفَةِ وَمَخَافَةِ الرَّبِّ.*
*3 وَلَذَّتُهُ تَكُونُ فِي مَخَافَةِ الرَّبِّ، فَلاَ يَقْضِي بِحَسَبِ نَظَرِ عَيْنَيْهِ، وَلاَ يَحْكُمُ بِحَسَبِ سَمْعِ أُذُنَيْهِ،*
*4 بَلْ يَقْضِي بِالْعَدْلِ لِلْمَسَاكِينِ، وَيَحْكُمُ بِالإِنْصَافِ لِبَائِسِي الأَرْضِ، وَيَضْرِبُ الأَرْضَ بِقَضِيبِ فَمِهِ، وَيُمِيتُ الْمُنَافِقَ بِنَفْخَةِ شَفَتَيْهِ.*
*5 وَيَكُونُ الْبِرُّ مِنْطَقَهَ مَتْنَيْهِ، وَالأَمَانَةُ مِنْطَقَةَ حَقْوَيْهِ.*
*6 فَيَسْكُنُ الذِّئْبُ مَعَ الْخَرُوفِ، وَيَرْبُضُ النَّمِرُ مَعَ الْجَدْيِ، وَالْعِجْلُ وَالشِّبْلُ وَالْمُسَمَّنُ مَعًا، وَصَبِيٌّ صَغِيرٌ يَسُوقُهَا.*
*7 وَالْبَقَرَةُ وَالدُّبَّةُ تَرْعَيَانِ. تَرْبُضُ أَوْلاَدُهُمَا مَعًا، وَالأَسَدُ كَالْبَقَرِ يَأْكُلُ تِبْنًا.*
*8 وَيَلْعَبُ الرَّضِيعُ عَلَى سَرَبِ الصِّلِّ، وَيَمُدُّ الْفَطِيمُ يَدَهُ عَلَى جُحْرِ الأُفْعُوَانِ.*
*9 لاَ يَسُوؤُونَ وَلاَ يُفْسِدُونَ فِي كُلِّ جَبَلِ قُدْسِي، لأَنَّ الأَرْضَ تَمْتَلِئُ مِنْ مَعْرِفَةِ الرَّبِّ كَمَا تُغَطِّي الْمِيَاهُ الْبَحْرَ.*
*10 وَيَكُونُ فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ أَنَّ أَصْلَ يَسَّى الْقَائِمَ رَايَةً لِلشُّعُوبِ، إِيَّاهُ تَطْلُبُ الأُمَمُ، وَيَكُونُ مَحَلُّهُ مَجْدًا.*
*11 وَيَكُونُ فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ أَنَّ السَّيِّدَ يُعِيدُ يَدَهُ ثَانِيَةً لِيَقْتَنِيَ بَقِيَّةَ شَعْبِهِ، الَّتِي بَقِيَتْ، مِنْ أَشُّورَ، وَمِنْ مِصْرَ، وَمِنْ فَتْرُوسَ، وَمِنْ كُوشَ، وَمِنْ عِيلاَمَ، وَمِنْ شِنْعَارَ، وَمِنْ حَمَاةَ، وَمِنْ جَزَائِرِ الْبَحْرِ.*
*12 وَيَرْفَعُ رَايَةً لِلأُمَمِ، وَيَجْمَعُ مَنْفِيِّي إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَيَضُمُّ مُشَتَّتِي يَهُوذَا مِنْ أَرْبَعَةِ أَطْرَافِ الأَرْضِ.*
*13 فَيَزُولُ حَسَدُ أَفْرَايِمَ، وَيَنْقَرِضُ الْمُضَايِقُونَ مِنْ يَهُوذَا. أَفْرَايِمُ لاَ يَحْسِدُ يَهُوذَا، وَيَهُوذَا لاَ يُضَايِقُ أَفْرَايِمَ.*
*14 وَيَنْقَضَّانِ عَلَى أَكْتَافِ الْفِلِسْطِينِيِّينَ غَرْبًا، وَيَنْهَبُونَ بَنِي الْمَشْرِقِ مَعًا. يَكُونُ عَلَى أَدُومَ وَمُوآبَ امْتِدَادُ يَدِهِمَا، وَبَنُو عَمُّونَ فِي طَاعَتِهِمَا.*
*15 وَيُبِيدُ الرَّبُّ لِسَانَ بَحْرِ مِصْرَ، وَيَهُزُّ يَدَهُ عَلَى النَّهْرِ بِقُوَّةِ رِيحِهِ، وَيَضْرِبُهُ إِلَى سَبْعِ سَوَاق، وَيُجِيزُ فِيهَا بِالأَحْذِيَةِ.*
*16 وَتَكُونُ سِكَّةٌ لِبَقِيَّةِ شَعْبِهِ الَّتِي بَقِيَتْ مِنْ أَشُّورَ، كَمَا كَانَ لإِسْرَائِيلَ يَوْمَ صُعُودِهِ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ.
** وَتَقُولُ فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ: «أَحْمَدُكَ يَا رَبُّ، لأَنَّهُ إِذْ غَضِبْتَ عَلَيَّ ارْتَدَّ غَضَبُكَ فَتُعَزِّينِي.*
*2 هُوَذَا اللهُ خَلاَصِي فَأَطْمَئِنُّ وَلاَ أَرْتَعِبُ، لأَنَّ يَاهَ يَهْوَهَ قُوَّتِي وَتَرْنِيمَتِي وَقَدْ صَارَ لِي خَلاَصًا».*
*3 فَتَسْتَقُونَ مِيَاهًا بِفَرَحٍ مِنْ يَنَابِيعِ الْخَلاَصِ.*
*4 وَتَقُولُونَ فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ: «احْمَدُوا الرَّبَّ. ادْعُوا بِاسْمِهِ. عَرِّفُوا بَيْنَ الشُّعُوبِ بِأَفْعَالِهِ. ذَكِّرُوا بِأَنَّ اسْمَهُ قَدْ تَعَالَى.*
*5 رَنِّمُوا لِلرَّبِّ لأَنَّهُ قَدْ صَنَعَ مُفْتَخَرًا. لِيَكُنْ هذَا مَعْرُوفًا فِي كُلِّ الأَرْضِ.*
*6 صَوِّتِي وَاهْتِفِي يَا سَاكِنَةَ صِهْيَوْنَ، لأَنَّ قُدُّوسَ إِسْرَائِيلَ عَظِيمٌ فِي وَسَطِكِ».*


----------



## apostle.paul (19 أغسطس 2010)

> *شمس الحق
> حضرتك انا لسه مش رديت عليك ايه لازم الكلام الى حضرتك بعته تانى ده
> انا هرد عليك وانفيللك اجابتك ده بدليل وبرهان وكلام من كتبكم ومش من عقلى ولا تفكيرى ولا استنتاجى
> وعشان اوفر لنفسى شويه وقت
> ...


*ابقى قابلينى لو عرفتى *


----------



## apostle.paul (19 أغسطس 2010)

*تحبى نكمل ممكن اقعد اجبلك دلائل لفظية بالحرف علشان تعرفى انك دخلتى حارة سد .....*
*يوحنا المعمدان قال ايه عن المسيح*
*فَإِنَّ هذَا هُوَ الَّذِي قِيلَ عَنْهُ بِإِشَعْيَاءَ النَّبِيِّ الْقَائِلِ: صَوْتُ صَارِخٍ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ: أَعِدُّوا طَرِيقَالرَّبِّ. اصْنَعُوا سُبُلَهُ مُسْتَقِيمَةً*
*οὗτος γάρ ἐστιν ὁ ῥηθεὶς διὰ Ἠσαΐου τοῦ προφήτου λέγοντος· φωνὴ βοῶντος ἐν τῇ ἐρήμῳ· ἑτοιμάσατε τὴν ὁδὸν κυρίου, εὐθείας ποιεῖτε τὰς τρίβους αὐτοῦ.*
*يوحنا جاى يعد طريق الرب طيب فى دليل كمان ان الرب نفسه هو الذى سياتى *
*اة ونص *
*المسيح نفسه بيقول عن يوحنا اللى بيعد الطريق قدامه*
*فَإِنَّ هذَا هُوَ الَّذِي كُتِبَ عَنْهُ: هَا أَنَا أُرْسِلُ أَمَامَ وَجْهِكَ مَلاَكِي الَّذِي يُهَيِّئُ طَرِيقَكَ قُدَّامَكَ*
*طيب يوحنا بيعد الطريق امام مين*
*نرجع لملاخى نشوف مين المتكلم فى النص هتلاقيه يهوه بذاته هو اللى هياتى وسيرسل ملاكه ليعد الطريق مامه*
*هأَنَذَا أُرْسِلُ مَلاَكِي فَيُهَيِّئُ الطَّرِيقَ أَمَامِي. وَيَأْتِي بَغْتَةً إِلَى هَيْكَلِهِ السَّيِّدُ الَّذِي تَطْلُبُونَهُ، وَمَلاَكُ الْعَهْدِ الَّذِي تُسَرُّونَ بِهِ. هُوَذَا يَأْتِي، قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ»*
*...............................*

*هنا الردود غير قابلة للنقد*


----------



## minatosaaziz (19 أغسطس 2010)

للأستاذة كاميليا أموت واعرف تفرق معاكي في ايه هل قال المسيح انا الله ام لم يقلها في العهد الجديد 
طالما تؤمنون انه محرف . الامر لايفرق ولو اثبتنا لكم انه قال هل ستؤمنون بكلامه ؟؟؟!!!!
فعلا انتم لاتريدون الا الجدال والمناقشة بدون فائدة 
وللعلم فقط اول من اثار هذا الكلام هم الملحدون الغربيون 
لانهم وهم اكثر منطقية وعقلانية منكم عرفوا ان المسيح لو قالها فهذه مصيبة كبرى 
لانهم يعلمون تماما من هم الذين كتبوا الاناجيل وكيف ماتوا لاجل الايمان المسيحي وما هي خلفيتهم اليهودية . 
 المسيح اقام معجزات للشعب الاشد تعصبا على الارض واثبت انه الله وهنا يسقط الالحاد تماما وتنهدم كل نظرياتهم (والمسيح فعلا قالها ). 
وللتبحر في هذه الموضوع اكثر ادخلي هذه الروابط للموضوع وهي من كتابة عالم لاهوت امريكي يسمى جوش ماكداول (ويجب قرائتها بتمعن شديد وتفكير عميق للذي يريد ان يفهم) "

http://www.exmuslim.com/books/files/verdict/book/6.html
http://www.exmuslim.com/books/files/verdict/book/7.html وهذا هو الاهم فيهم
http://www.exmuslim.com/books/files/verdict/book/8.html
http://www.exmuslim.com/books/files/verdict/book/9.html
http://www.exmuslim.com/books/files/verdict/book/10.html

هذا الموضوع كاتبه يتعامل مع الملحدين مباشرة بالمنطق والأدلة 
واعتقد انه يثبت ان المسيح هو الله من كل الجهات (للذي يريد ان يفهم ولاي عاقل يستخدم المنطق) .
ولكن ما دخلكم انتم بهل قالها ام لا هو انتم مش بتؤمنوا انه كتاب محرف 
خليكم كده مؤمنين ومتمشوش بسفاهة ورا الملحدين وكتبهم النقدية 
لانكم مش عارفين ايه دوافعهم انتم يدوبك اول ما تلاقوا حاجة ضد الايمان السيحي
 تهللوا وتكبروا وتطرحوها دون اي فهم.


----------



## kameila (19 أغسطس 2010)

*شمس الحق
متخفش وبطل تكتب دلائل كفايه الى انت كاتبه عشان 
الاحراج بالنسبه لحضرتك ميبقاش كبير 
انا احترمت كل الى رد عليا وانا هرد عليهم 
سواء كان حضرتك او كان الاستاذ كريك او كات الاستاذا مونيكا او كان الاستاذ ماى روك 
وكل واحد فيهك كتب رد واحد بس وانا لسه مش رديت على حد فيهم 
هبدا الاول بمونيكا ف السهره باذن الله 
ولم مش تلاقينى رديت ابقى قول انى هربت او اى حاجه من دى 
يا ريت حضرتك مش تجبلى اى كلام تانى 
كفايه الى حضرتك كاتبه 



minatosaaziz

بالنسبه لحضرتك بس عشان مش نشتت الموضوع 
اقسم بالله العظيم وربنا الى خلق السموات والارض لو اثبتلى ان الى انت بتؤمن بيه الان وان المسحيه 
هى الدين الحق والله العظيم لهعتنقها ف الحال اذا اثبتلى 
*​


----------



## fredyyy (19 أغسطس 2010)

kameila قال:


> *شمس الحق*​
> *متخفش وبطل تكتب *
> *يا ريت حضرتك مش تجبلى اى كلام تانى *
> *كفايه الى حضرتك كاتبه *​
> ...


 


*الأخت / كامليا *

*لا تتعدي حدودك كضيف في المنتدى *

*وتمنعي عضو مبارك من الكتابة أو التعليق *

*لا تقسمي بالله ... فالحلافين ... هم الكذابين ( لكي يثبتوا كذبهم )*

*أخيرًا *
*أعفيكِ كمشرف للقسم من إعتناقك للمسيحية لمجرد تحِّديكِ لشخص *

*المسيحية علاقة أساسها تصالح مع الله ... وليست دين يُعتنق لكي يهدئ ضمير معتنقه*


----------



## أَمَة (19 أغسطس 2010)

kameila قال:


> *اقسم بالله العظيم وربنا الى خلق السموات والارض لو اثبتلى ان الى انت بتؤمن بيه الان وان المسحيه *
> *هى الدين الحق والله العظيم لهعتنقها ف الحال اذا اثبتلى *​


 

لقد اهتز كياني كما يهتز في كل مرة أسمع أحدهم يقسم بالله.
لأنهم يحكمون على أنفسهم بالهلاك وهم لا يدرون. 
هذا جهل عظيم! ​ 
*سأشرح معنى القسم **مستأذنة أخوتي المشرفين* على القسم، لأن في ذلك خروج عن الموضوع. 
ولكني أفعل هذا* بدافع محبتي* لكل من يقسم وهو يجهل معنى القسم.​ 
عندما *يقسم والد بأبنائه* أنه يقول الحق، يكون المعنى *أن يموتوا أولاده لو هو يقول غير الحق*..............​ 
فهل تملك يا إنسان أن تقول يموت الله لو أنا لا اقول الحق؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​ 
*فكروا شوي قبل أن تنطقوا القسم!!!!!!!!*​ 
*لهذا *قال السيد المسيح اله ورب هذا الكون وخالق السموات والأرض في متى الأصحاح 5 العدد :​ 

*[Q-BIBLE]33 «أَيْضاً سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ لِلْقُدَمَاءِ:لاَ تَحْنَثْ بَلْ أَوْفِ لِلرَّبِّ أَقْسَامَكَ. [/Q-BIBLE]*[Q-BIBLE]

*34 وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ تَحْلِفُوا الْبَتَّةَ لاَ بِالسَّمَاءِ لأَنَّهَا كُرْسِيُّ اللَّهِ *
*35 وَلاَ بِالأَرْضِ لأَنَّهَا مَوْطِئُ قَدَمَيْهِ وَلاَ بِأُورُشَلِيمَ لأَنَّهَا مَدِينَةُ الْمَلِكِ الْعَظِيمِ. *

*36 وَلاَ تَحْلِفْ بِرَأْسِكَ لأَنَّكَ لاَ تَقْدِرُ أَنْ تَجْعَلَ شَعْرَةً وَاحِدَةً بَيْضَاءَ أَوْ سَوْدَاءَ. *

*37 بَلْ لِيَكُنْ كَلاَمُكُمْ: نَعَمْ نَعَمْ لاَ لاَ. وَمَا زَادَ عَلَى ذَلِكَ فَهُوَ مِنَ الشِّرِّيرِ. *​


[/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## kameila (20 أغسطس 2010)

*fredyyy*

*حضرتك انا مش اتعديت حدودى *
*ومش منعته من الكتابه بالعكس انا عاوزه ارد على الى هو بيقوله *
*بس حضرتك زى ما انت شايف انا لوحدى ومطلوب منى انى ارد على الكل *
*وعلى كل رد ولو حضرتك شوفت فيه ردود كتير من شمس الحق *
*ف انا بس كنت بقوله وارجوه ان هو مش يكتب اى ردود تانيه لحد ما ابقا اخلص رد ع*
*على الاعضاء وعليه برده عشان الحق *
*وبالنسبه للقسم مش عارفه ماله *
*انا بحلف بالذى خلقنى وخلاقكوا *
*احنا عندنا من حلف بغير الله فقد اشرك *
*انا بقول والله لو اثبتلى ان المسحيه هى الدين الحق *
*لهعتنقها ف الحال ومش هخاف من اى حد وده موضوع تانى غير موضوعى الوقتى *
*لكن الاخ **minatosaaziz*

*بيقول انى جايه عشان اجادل مع انى لسه مش رديت *
*وانى مش عارفه الحق فين *
*بالعكس الحق ف اسلامى *
*ولو انا لقيت الحق ف دينكوا هبدا اقارن بين الديانتين واسال *
*وده طبيعى لاى حد عاوز الحق *

امه 
عندنا ف الاسلام 
من حلف يغير الله فقد اشرك 
انا حلفت كده ومش شايفه انى غلط انى احلف بالى خلقنى 
وحضرتك انا مش هحلف اهو 
وبقول لو اى حد اثبتلى ان المسحيه هى الدين الحق انا هخشها ومحدش يقدر يمنعنى 


هنزل ردى على مونيكا الوقتى 

​


----------



## fredyyy (20 أغسطس 2010)

kameila قال:


> *fredyyy*​
> 
> ​*حضرتك انا مش اتعديت حدودى *
> *ومش منعته *​


 

*رجاء *

*عدم الخروج عن الموضوع *

*أو تحويل موضوعك الى نقاش شخصي بعيدًا عن هدف الموضوع *

*ملحوظة *
*في قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحية *

*الضيف يسأل ونحن نُجيب ... وللسائل أن يستفسر عن نقاط الإجابة *

*وليس له محاولة الحديث بفكرِةِ الغير مسيحي *


----------



## fredyyy (20 أغسطس 2010)

*ُيغلق *

*ويُفتح غدًا *
​


----------



## أَمَة (20 أغسطس 2010)

kameila قال:


> امه ​ لو اى حد اثبتلى ان المسحيه هى الدين الحق انا هخشها ومحدش يقدر يمنعنى ​​




أختي *كريمة*

أنا متأكدة أنك تؤمنين بأن هناك *رب واله واحد*
هو خالق السماوات والأرض

ونحن كذلك....

الإختلاف بيننا 
من هو هذا الإله الواحد ؟

نحن نؤمن ونعرف من تجارب حياتية كثيرة أن:​
هذا الإله خلق الإنسان ليحبه وليكون له إبنا *بالنعمة*​
هذا الإله ليس بعيدا عن خلقه.​
قال: اطلبو تجدوا واقرعوا يفتح لكم. ​
معنى هذا الكلام أنك لو قرعتِ باب الله بكل تواضع وإنكسار قلب
(لأن الله لا يحب المتكبرين)
وطلبتِ منه *بكل صدق* أن يظهر لك الحق

تأكدي مية بالمية أنه سيعلن لك عن ذاته
 *بالطريقة التي يراها تناسبك* وحدك دون غيرك
وفي الوقت الذي يعرف أنك مستعدة لقبول الحقيقة

لأن الكتاب المقدس علمنا أن الله يريد المعرفة والخلاص لجميع الناس:



 تيموثاوس 1 الأصحاح 2 العدد 4 *الَّذِي يُرِيدُ أَنَّ جَمِيعَ النَّاسِ يَخْلُصُونَ وَإِلَى مَعْرِفَةِ الْحَقِّ يُقْبِلُونَ. *

*حاولي يا أختي بدلا من الردود*
*أن تختلي بنفسك *
*ملتجئة الى الرب بروح منسحق*
*طالبة منه معرفة الحق*
*منتظرة إعلانه لك.*

​


----------



## fredyyy (20 أغسطس 2010)

*تم **فتح *

*الموضوع اليوم *

​


----------



## apostle.paul (20 أغسطس 2010)

*لا الواحد ملوش نفس يبتدى من الاول مع كل واحد 
ياريت تتعب نفسك وتقرا 
السؤال عن عن شخص المسيح من هو واثبتا بالدلائل الحرفية ان المسيح اطلق على ذاته كل من
1-الرب كيريوس
2-الكائن واجب الوجود
3-الابن وحيد الجنس المولود من ذات الله
4-اطلاقه على نفسه القاب الوهية بحتة مثل انا هو الاول والاخر الذى قال يهوه عن نفسه فى القديم
5-قال عن يوحنا انه جاى يعد طريق الرب نفسه وبالرجوع لملاخى سنجد الذى سياتى هو يهوه نفسه
6-اشعياء النبى تنبا عن مجئ المعمدان قبل المسيح ليهيئ طريق الرب
7-شهادة توما له بان الرب والاله هو كيريوس هو ثيئوس والمسيح طوب ايمانه
8شهادة يوحنا الحبيب له انه هو الكلمة الازلى المولود من ذات الله وهو نفسه الله
ولسه هناك الكثييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير لمن يريد
بالنسبة لسؤالك عن الروح القدس ياريت تفتح موضوع اخر ونمشى فى توازى مع بعض مع اثبات شخص المسيا انه حضور يهوه فى الزمن*
*المهم الواحد يقرا بصدق*


----------



## kameila (20 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
هنا ابدا اجابتى على مونيكا 




> ليس من الطبيعى أن نقول مقولة من صنع البشر ونبحث هل الله قالها أم لا



مونيكا انتى تقصدى ايه ب انها (مقوله من صنع البشر )
هل اعلان الله بانه الرب تعتبريها مقوله من صنع البشر 
طيب حضرتك ممكن تشوفى النصووص دى 
سفر التكوين الاصحاح  15 العدد 7 وفيه :-7 وَقَالَ لَهُ: «*انَا الرَّبُّ* الَّذِي اخْرَجَكَ مِنْ  اورِ الْكِلْدَانِيِّينَ لِيُعْطِيَكَ هَذِهِ الارْضَ لِتَرِثَهَا».وفى سفر  التكوين الاصحاح 28 العدد 13 يقول :-13 *وَهُوَذَا الرَّبُّ* وَاقِفٌ  عَلَيْهَا فَقَالَ: «ا*نَا الرَّبُّ* الَهُ ابْرَاهِيمَ ابِيكَ وَالَهُ  اسْحَاقَ. الارْضُ الَّتِي انْتَ مُضْطَجِعٌ عَلَيْهَا اعْطِيهَا لَكَ  وَلِنَسْلِكَ.وفى سفر الخروج الاصحاح 6 العدد 6- 7 يقول :-6 لِذَلِكَ قُلْ  لِبَنِي اسْرَائِيلَ: انَا الرَّبُّ. وَانَا اخْرِجُكُمْ مِنْ تَحْتِ  اثْقَالِ الْمِصْرِيِّينَ وَانْقِذُكُمْ مِنْ عُبُودِيَّتِهِمْ  وَاخَلِّصُكُمْ بِذِرَاعٍ مَمْدُودَةٍ وَبِاحْكَامٍ عَظِيمَةٍ 7  وَاتَّخِذُكُمْ لِي شَعْبا وَاكُونُ لَكُمْ الَها. فَتَعْلَمُونَ انِّي  انَا الرَّبُّ الَهُكُمُ الَّذِي يُخْرِجُكُمْ مِنْ تَحْتِ اثْقَالِ  الْمِصْرِيِّينَ.وفى سفر الخروج الاصحاح 7 العدد 5 يقول :-5 فَيَعْرِفُ  الْمِصْرِيُّونَ انِّي* انَا الرَّبُّ* حِينَمَا امُدُّ يَدِي عَلَى مِصْرَ  وَاخْرِجُ بَنِي اسْرَائِيلَ مِنْ بَيْنِهِمْ».وفى سفر الخروج الاصحاح 8  العدد 22 يقول :-22 وَلَكِنْ امَيِّزُ فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ ارْضَ جَاسَانَ  حَيْثُ شَعْبِي مُقِيمٌ حَتَّى لا يَكُونُ هُنَاكَ ذُبَّانٌ. لِتَعْلَمَ  انِّي انَا الرَّبُّ فِي الارْضِ.وفى سفر الخروج الاصحاح 12 العدد 12 يقول  :-12 فَانِّي اجْتَازُ فِي ارْضِ مِصْرَ هَذِهِ اللَّيْلَةَ وَاضْرِبُ  كُلَّ بِكْرٍ فِي ارْضِ مِصْرَ مِنَ النَّاسِ وَالْبَهَائِمِ. وَاصْنَعُ  احْكَاما بِكُلِّ الِهَةِ الْمِصْرِيِّينَ. انَا الرَّبُّ.وفى سفر الخروج  الاصحاح 14 العدد 18 يقول :-18 فَيَعْرِفُ الْمِصْرِيُّونَ انِّي انَا  الرَّبُّ حِينَ اتَمَجَّدُ بِفِرْعَوْنَ وَمَرْكَبَاتِهِ  وَفُرْسَانِهِ».وفى سفر الخروج الاصحاح 15 العدد 26 يقول :-26 فَقَالَ:  «انْ كُنْتَ تَسْمَعُ لِصَوْتِ الرَّبِّ الَهِكَ وَتَصْنَعُ الْحَقَّ فِي  عَيْنَيْهِ وَتَصْغَى الَى وَصَايَاهُ وَتَحْفَظُ جَمِيعَ فَرَائِضِهِ  فَمَرَضا مَا مِمَّا وَضَعْتُهُ عَلَى الْمِصْرِيِّينَ لا اضَعُ عَلَيْكَ.  فَانِّي انَا الرَّبُّ شَافِيكَ».وفى سفر الخروج الاصحاح 16 العدد 11-12  يقول :-11 فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: 12 «سَمِعْتُ تَذَمُّرَ بَنِي  اسْرَائِيلَ. قُلْ لَهُمْ: فِي الْعَشِيَّةِ تَاكُلُونَ لَحْما وَفِي  الصَّبَاحِ تَشْبَعُونَ خُبْزا وَتَعْلَمُونَ انِّي انَا الرَّبُّ  الَهُكُمْ».وفى سفر الخروج الاصحاح 20 العدد 1- 2 و 5 يقول :-1 ثُمَّ  تَكَلَّمَ اللهُ بِجَمِيعِ هَذِهِ الْكَلِمَاتِ: 2 «انَا الرَّبُّ الَهُكَ  الَّذِي اخْرَجَكَ مِنْ ارْضِ مِصْرَ مِنْ بَيْتِ الْعُبُودِيَّةِ.5 لا  تَسْجُدْ لَهُنَّ وَلا تَعْبُدْهُنَّ لانِّي انَا الرَّبَّ الَهَكَ الَهٌ  غَيُورٌ افْتَقِدُ ذُنُوبَ الابَاءِ فِي الابْنَاءِ فِي الْجِيلِ  الثَّالِثِ وَالرَّابِعِ مِنْ مُبْغِضِيَّوفى سفر الخروج الاصحاح 29 العدد  46 يقول :-46 فَيَعْلَمُونَ انِّي انَا الرَّبُّ الَهُهُمُ الَّذِي  اخْرَجَهُمْ مِنْ ارْضِ مِصْرَ لاسْكُنَ فِي وَسْطِهِمْ. انَا الرَّبُّ  الَهُهُمْ.وفى سفر الخروج الاصحاح 31 العدد 12-13 يقول :-12 وَقَالَ  الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: 13 «وَانْتَ تُكَلِّمُ بَنِي اسْرَائِيلَ قَائِلا:  سُبُوتِي تَحْفَظُونَهَا لانَّهُ عَلامَةٌ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكُمْ فِي  اجْيَالِكُمْ لِتَعْلَمُوا انِّي* انَا الرَّبُّ* الَّذِي يُقَدِّسُكُمْوفى  سفر اللاويين الاصحاح 11العدد 44 يقول :-44 انِّي انَا الرَّبُّ الَهُكُمْ  فَتَتَقَدَّسُونَ وَتَكُونُونَ قِدِّيسِينَ لانِّي انَا قُدُّوسٌ. وَلا  تُنَجِّسُوا انْفُسَكُمْ بِدَبِيبٍ يَدِبُّ عَلَى الارْضِ.وفى سفر اللاويين  الاصحاح 18العدد 1-2 و4 و30 يقول :-1 وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى 2 «قُلْ  لِبَنِي اسْرَائِيلَ: انَا الرَّبُّ الَهُكُمْ.4 احْكَامِي تَعْمَلُونَ  وَفَرَائِضِي تَحْفَظُونَ لِتَسْلُكُوا فِيهَا. انَا الرَّبُّ الَهُكُمْ.30  فَتَحْفَظُونَ شَعَائِرِي لِكَيْ لا تَعْمَلُوا شَيْئا مِنَ الرُّسُومِ  الرَّجِسَةِ الَّتِي عُمِلَتْ قَبْلَكُمْ وَلا تَتَنَجَّسُوا بِهَا. انَا  الرَّبُّ الَهُكُمْ».وفى سفر اللاويين الاصحاح 19 الذى لا يكاد يخلو عدد  فيه من إعلان الرب الاله عن نفسه إقرأى :-1 وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: 2  «قُلْ لِكُلِّ جَمَاعَةِ بَنِي اسْرَائِيلَ: تَكُونُونَ قِدِّيسِينَ لانِّي  قُدُّوسٌ الرَّبُّ الَهُكُمْ. 3 تَهَابُونَ كُلُّ انْسَانٍ امَّهُ  وَابَاهُ وَتَحْفَظُونَ سُبُوتِي. انَا الرَّبُّ الَهُكُمْ. 4 لا  تَلْتَفِتُوا الَى الاوْثَانِ وَالِهَةً مَسْبُوكَةً لا تَصْنَعُوا  لانْفُسِكُمْ. انَا الرَّبُّ الَهُكُمْ. 5 وَمَتَى ذَبَحْتُمْ ذَبِيحَةَ  سَلامَةٍ لِلرَّبِّ فَلِلرِّضَا عَنْكُمْ تَذْبَحُونَهَا. 6 يَوْمَ  تَذْبَحُونَهَا تُؤْكَلُ وَفِي الْغَدِ. وَالْفَاضِلُ الَى الْيَوْمِ  الثَّالِثِ يُحْرَقُ بِالنَّارِ. 7 وَاذَا اكِلَتْ فِي الْيَوْمِ  الثَّالِثِ فَذَلِكَ نَجَاسَةٌ لا يُرْضَى بِهِ. 8 وَمَنْ اكَلَ مِنْهَا  يَحْمِلُ ذَنْبَهُ لانَّهُ قَدْ دَنَّسَ قُدْسَ الرَّبِّ. فَتُقْطَعُ  تِلْكَ النَّفْسُ مِنْ شَعْبِهَا. 9 «وَعِنْدَمَا تَحْصُدُونَ حَصِيدَ  ارْضِكُمْ لا تُكَمِّلْ زَوَايَا حَقْلِكَ فِي الْحَصَادِ. وَلُقَاطَ  حَصِيدِكَ لا تَلْتَقِطْ. 10 وَكَرْمَكَ لا تُعَلِّلْهُ وَنِثَارَ كَرْمِكَ  لا تَلْتَقِطْ. لِلْمِسْكِينِ وَالْغَرِيبِ تَتْرُكُهُ. انَا الرَّبُّ  الَهُكُمْ. 11 «لا تَسْرِقُوا وَلا تَكْذِبُوا وَلا تَغْدُرُوا احَدُكُمْ  بِصَاحِبِهِ. 12 وَلا تَحْلِفُوا بِاسْمِي لِلْكَذِبِ فَتُدَنِّسَ اسْمَ  الَهِكَ. انَا الرَّبُّ. 13 «لا تَغْصِبْ قَرِيبَكَ وَلا تَسْلِبْ وَلا  تَبِتْ اجْرَةُ اجِيرٍ عِنْدَكَ الَى الْغَدِ. 14 لا تَشْتِمِ الاصَمَّ  وَقُدَّامَ الاعْمَى لا تَجْعَلْ مَعْثَرَةً بَلِ اخْشَ الَهَكَ. *انَا  الرَّبُّ*. 15 لا تَرْتَكِبُوا جَوْرا فِي الْقَضَاءِ. لا تَاخُذُوا  بِوَجْهِ مِسْكِينٍ وَلا تَحْتَرِمْ وَجْهَ كَبِيرٍ. بِالْعَدْلِ تَحْكُمُ  لِقَرِيبِكَ. 16 لا تَسْعَ فِي الْوِشَايَةِ بَيْنَ شَعْبِكَ. لا تَقِفْ  عَلَى دَمِ قَرِيبِكَ. انَا الرَّبُّ. 17 لا تُبْغِضْ اخَاكَ فِي قَلْبِكَ.  انْذَارا تُنْذِرُ صَاحِبَكَ وَلا تَحْمِلْ لاجْلِهِ خَطِيَّةً. 18 لا  تَنْتَقِمْ وَلا تَحْقِدْ عَلَى ابْنَاءِ شَعْبِكَ بَلْ تُحِبُّ قَرِيبَكَ  كَنَفْسِكَ. انَا الرَّبُّ. 19 فَرَائِضِي تَحْفَظُونَ. لا تُنَزِّ  بَهَائِمَكَ جِنْسَيْنِ وَحَقْلَكَ لا تَزْرَعْ صِنْفَيْنِ وَلا يَكُنْ  عَلَيْكَ ثَوْبٌ مُصَنَّفٌ مِنْ صِنْفَيْنِ. 20 وَاذَا اضْطَجَعَ رَجُلٌ  مَعَ امْرَاةٍ اضْطِجَاعَ زَرْعٍ وَهِيَ امَةٌ مَخْطُوبَةٌ لِرَجُلٍ وَلَمْ  تُفْدَ فِدَاءً وَلا اعْطِيَتْ حُرِّيَّتَهَا فَلْيَكُنْ تَادِيبٌ. لا  يُقْتَلا لانَّهَا لَمْ تُعْتَقْ. 21 وَيَاتِي الَى الرَّبِّ بِذَبِيحَةٍ  لاثْمِهِ الَى بَابِ خَيْمَةِ الاجْتِمَاعِ: كَبْشا ذَبِيحَةَ اثْمٍ. 22  فَيُكَفِّرُ عَنْهُ الْكَاهِنُ بِكَبْشِ الْاثْمِ امَامَ الرَّبِّ مِنْ  خَطِيَّتِهِ الَّتِي اخْطَا فَيُصْفَحُ لَهُ عَنْ خَطِيَّتِهِ الَّتِي  اخْطَا. 23 «وَمَتَى دَخَلْتُمُ الارْضَ وَغَرَسْتُمْ كُلَّ شَجَرَةٍ  لِلطَّعَامِ تَحْسِبُونَ ثَمَرَهَا غُرْلَتَهَا. ثَلاثَ سِنِينَ تَكُونُ  لَكُمْ غَلْفَاءَ. لا يُؤْكَلْ مِنْهَا. 24 وَفِي السَّنَةِ الرَّابِعَةِ  يَكُونُ كُلُّ ثَمَرِهَا قُدْسا لِتَمْجِيدِ الرَّبِّ. 25 وَفِي السَّنَةِ  الْخَامِسَةِ تَاكُلُونَ ثَمَرَهَا لِتَزِيدَ لَكُمْ غَلَّتَهَا. انَا  الرَّبُّ الَهُكُمْ. 26 «لا تَاكُلُوا بِالدَّمِ. لا تَتَفَاءَلُوا وَلا  تَعِيفُوا. 27 لا تُقَصِّرُوا رُؤُوسَكُمْ مُسْتَدِيرا وَلا تُفْسِدْ  عَارِضَيْكَ. 28 وَلا تَجْرَحُوا اجْسَادَكُمْ لِمَيْتٍ. وَكِتَابَةَ  وَسْمٍ لا تَجْعَلُوا فِيكُمْ. انَا الرَّبُّ. 29 لا تُدَنِّسِ ابْنَتَكَ  بِتَعْرِيضِهَا لِلزِّنَى لِئَلَّا تَزْنِيَ الارْضُ وَتَمْتَلِئَ الارْضُ  رَذِيلَةً. 30 سُبُوتِي تَحْفَظُونَ وَمَقْدِسِي تَهَابُونَ.* انَا  الرَّبُّ*. 31 لا تَلْتَفِتُوا الَى الْجَانِّ وَلا تَطْلُبُوا التَّوَابِعَ  فَتَتَنَجَّسُوا بِهِمْ. انَا الرَّبُّ الَهُكُمْ. 32 مِنْ امَامِ  الاشْيَبِ تَقُومُ وَتَحْتَرِمُ وَجْهَ الشَّيْخِ وَتَخْشَى الَهَكَ. انَا  الرَّبُّ. 33 «وَاذَا نَزَلَ عِنْدَكَ غَرِيبٌ فِي ارْضِكُمْ فَلا  تَظْلِمُوهُ. 34 كَالْوَطَنِيِّ مِنْكُمْ يَكُونُ لَكُمُ الْغَرِيبُ  النَّازِلُ عِنْدَكُمْ وَتُحِبُّهُ كَنَفْسِكَ لانَّكُمْ كُنْتُمْ  غُرَبَاءَ فِي ارْضِ مِصْرَ. انَا الرَّبُّ الَهُكُمْ. 35 لا تَرْتَكِبُوا  جَوْرا فِي الْقَضَاءِ لا فِي الْقِيَاسِ وَلا فِي الْوَزْنِ وَلا فِي  الْكَيْلِ. 36 مِيزَانُ حَقٍّ وَوَزْنَاتُ حَقٍّ وَايفَةُ حَقٍّ وَهِينُ  حَقٍّ تَكُونُ لَكُمْ. انَا الرَّبُّ الَهُكُمُ الَّذِي اخْرَجَكُمْ مِنْ  ارْضِ مِصْرَ. 37 فَتَحْفَظُونَ كُلَّ فَرَائِضِي وَكُلَّ احْكَامِي  وَتَعْمَلُونَهَا.* انَا الرَّبُّ*»

*حضرتك كفايه كده ولا اكمل .. 
هنا السوال بيطرح نفسه . ونفسى بجد الاقى الاجابه 
هل تعتبرى ان الى فات ده كله واعلان الرب الاله عن نفسه 
مقوله من صنع البشر ولا هى كلام الرب الاله لموسى زى ما حضرتك بتؤمنى 
مستنيه حضرتك *

يتبع باذن الله ​


----------



## apostle.paul (21 أغسطس 2010)

> *حضرتك كفايه كده ولا اكمل ..
> هنا السوال بيطرح نفسه . ونفسى بجد الاقى الاجابه
> هل تعتبرى ان الى فات ده كله واعلان الرب الاله عن نفسه
> مقوله من صنع البشر ولا هى كلام الرب الاله لموسى زى ما حضرتك بتؤمنى
> مستنيه حضرتك *


*تسمحيلى اجاوبك انا
اولا ليس كل من يقول انه الرب يبقى هو الرب
الرب هو من يعلن عن ذاته انه الرب ويثبت ذلك
والا اعلانه يكون مشكوك فيه
مثال على ذلك يهوه اثبت لشعبه قدرته الالهية وخرج شعبه من وسط ارض مصر بقوة ذراعيه وامن شعبه بالهه القدير فهو اعلن عن ذاته واثبت انه هو المستحق الربوبية الحقة
المسيح قال عن نفسه انه الرب
فهل هذا يكفى 
لا
ان لم يثبت لنا دعواه بان ابن الله فيصبح ادعاء وليس تقرير لحقيقته 
فالمسيح قال مبدا رائع قال ايه*
*لكِنْ إِنْ كُنْتُ أَعْمَلُ، فَإِنْ لَمْ تُؤْمِنُوا بِي فَآمِنُوا بِالأَعْمَالِ، لِكَيْ تَعْرِفُوا وَتُؤْمِنُوا أَنَّ الآبَ فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيهِ
المسيح علم اليهود بس اليهود مصدقوش قالهم لو مش مصدقنى صدقونى بسبب الاعمال فهتعرفوا انى بقول الحق ةوان الاب فى وانا فيه
كلام دون اثبات هو ادعاء كاذب 
*


----------



## crusader (21 أغسطس 2010)

kameila قال:


> *حضرتك كفايه كده ولا اكمل .. *
> *هنا السوال بيطرح نفسه . ونفسى بجد الاقى الاجابه *
> *هل تعتبرى ان الى فات ده كله واعلان الرب الاله عن نفسه *
> *مقوله من صنع البشر ولا هى كلام الرب الاله لموسى زى ما حضرتك بتؤمنى *
> ...


 
*هي تعتبر كلام حضرتك كلام بشر لا يمكن أن تقولي أية مثل ((أنا الله فأعبدوني)) و تطالبي أحد أن يجدها في كتابه المقدس لأنك لست الله ببساطة*

*أما رد مونيكا فأنت لم تردي علي شئ *

*العضوة مونيكا جابتلك المسيح قال أنا الله أيجو أيمي ((المتكلم المسيح يقول أنا الله))*

*يتكلم لليهود ((الناس))*

*يقول لهم أعبدوني ((اليهود يعرفوا أن الله مستوجب العبادة من نصوص العهد القديم))*

*و أضيف أن اليهود فهموه فقالوا أنه يجدف و شق رئيس الكهنة ثيابه ((و هذا كان ممنوعا في اليهودية لرئيس الكهنة)) و ذلك يوضح شدة الغضب اللي أخرجته عن شعوره*


----------



## kameila (21 أغسطس 2010)

*



إذا كان قاله يكون هو الله وإن لم يقولها ............ ماذا سيكون 

أنقر للتوسيع...


اذا كان قاله فعلا فهو اله العهد القديم واذا مكنش قالها 
فهو رسول او زى ما حضرتك بتؤمنى يكون ابن الله ( حاشا لله طبعا ) 
لكن مش هيكون هو اله العهد القديم او الله 





ولكنى سأعطيك برهان من الكتاب المقدس أن السيد المسيح قال لليهود إنه الله 

أنقر للتوسيع...


حضرتك البرهان ده وجهه نظرك الشخصيه ولا ده بيعلمه اساتذه اللاهوت ؟ 





وقت  المحاكمة يقول البشير مرقس 14: 61-64: "أما هو فكان ساكتاً ولم يجب  بشيء.فسأله رئيس الكهنة أيضاً: أأنت المسيح ابن المبارك؟ فقال يسوع: أنا  هو.فمزق رئيس الكهنة ثيابه وقال: ما حاجتنا بعد إلى شهود؟ قد سمعتم  التجاديف. فحكموا عليه أنه مستوجب الموت".

أنقر للتوسيع...



السوال كان ايه ؟؟ اانت المسيح ؟؟ الاجابه كانت انا هو 
فلو كان السؤال اانت الله ؟؟ والاجابه كانت انا الله 
هنعرف ان هو الله .....اذا حضرتك جبتيلى دليل مش ف مكانه 
وكمان قصيتى جزء من النص يبين ان ليس هو الله 
والنص 62 فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ:  «أَنَا هُوَ. وَسَوْفَ تُبْصِرُونَ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ جَالِساً عَنْ  يَمِينِ الْقُوَّةِ وَآتِياً فِي سَحَابِ السَّمَاءِ»

حضرتك شوفى تبصرون ابن الانسان جالسا عن يمين القوه .. 
ايه المقصود بقا ؟؟ ان حضرتك الدليل ده بيدينك مش ف صالحك خالص





أليس هذا غريبا؟ ماذا قال المسيح حتى يمزق رئيس الكهنة ثيابه 

أنقر للتوسيع...


ايه ده يا مونيكا هو ده سؤال ؟ ماذا قال المسيح حتى يمزق رئيس الكهنه ثيابه ؟ 
افهم من ده ان كان فيه كلام تانى ومش مكتووووووووب ؟؟ 





ويكسر  الوصية لاويين 10: 6، معرضاً نفسه للموت؟‍ وما هي التجاديف التي قالها  المسيح حتى تجعل رئيس الكهنة في غير حاجة إلى شهود،‍ ويصدر الحكم فوراً  بالموت؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...



ده سؤال مهم جدا يا مونيكا وبيثبت ان فيه نصوص مقفوده من المحاكمه دى 
النص الى حضرتك جايبها كبرهان على ان السيد المسيح قال لليهود هو الله 
نص بيوكد انه المسيح ومش الله حضرتك يا مونيكا ممكن تشوفى نص تانى ويكون اوضح 





لقد قال: "أنا هو".في لغتنا العربية الجميلة "أنا هو" لا تعني شيئاً يستوجب كل غضب رئيس الكهنة! 

أنقر للتوسيع...



زى ما قولتللك يا مونيكا انا هو تعنى ان هو المسيح وليس الله 





لكن في اللغة الأصلية التي سمعها السامعون وقتها تعني اسم الجلالة الله "أنا هو الذي أنا هو" (خروج 3: 14). 

أنقر للتوسيع...



مع انى مش لقيت النص ف الفانديك والى فيه الخروج الاصحاح 3 العدد 14  يقول :-14 فَقَالَ اللهُ لِمُوسَى: «اهْيَهِ الَّذِي اهْيَهْ». وَقَالَ:  «هَكَذَا تَقُولُ لِبَنِي اسْرَائِيلَ: اهْيَهْ ارْسَلَنِي الَيْكُمْ»
لكن انا هنا هقول ان معاكى ترجمه تانيه 
وسوالى ليكى مين الى قال لحضرتك ان اسم الجلاله (هو)
لما اتسال البابا شنوده عن اسماء الله ف الكتاب المقدس 
فقال ف كتابه سنوات مع ايميلات الناس 
كلمة الله في العبرية  هي "الوهيم، إيل، عليون، شداي، يهوه" وفي اليونانية "ثيوس". كانت كل أسماء  الله أصلا تدل على صفاته، ولكن اشتقاقات الكثير منها -ومن ثم معانيها  الأصلية- قد فقدت، فكان لابد من البحث عن معان جديدة لها: 1- الأسماء  العامة: من أقدم أسماء الله المعروفة للجنس البشري وأكثرها انتشارا إسم  "إيل" مع مشتقاته "إيليم" و"إلوهيم"، و"إلوي"، وهو مصطلح عام مثل "ثيوس"  و"ديوس" في اليونانية، ويطلق على كل من يشغل مرتبة الألوهية، بل قد يدل على  مركز من التوقير والسلطة بين الناس، وقد كان موسى إلها "إلوهيم" لفرعون  (خر7: 1)، ولهرون (خر4: 16 – قارن قض5: 8، 1صم2: 25، خر21: 5 و6، 22: 7 وما  بعده، مز58:11، 82: 1). وعلى هذا مصطلح عام يعبر عن العظمة والنفوذ، وهناك  مصطلح له معنى غير معروف تماما هو "يهوه صباءوت" (رب الجنود) أو "إلوهيم  صباءوت" (أو إله الجنود) وفي المفهوم العبري قد تعنى الكلمة جيشه من الرجال  أو الكواكب والملائكة فهما معا أو كل منهما على انفراد "جند السماء"، وقد  كان رب الجنود في الأزمنة المبكرة يعنى "إله الحرب" الذى قاد جيوش إسرائيل  (1صم4: 4، 2صم7: 8)، وفي 1صم17: 45 يقابل هذا اللقب "إله صفوف (جيوش)  إسرائيل"، ولذلك فإن كل إسرائيل يطلق عليهم "أجناد الرب" ومش عارفه فين مصدر معلوماتك يا مونيكا 





فحينما  سأل رئيس الكهنة السيد المسيح: "أأنت ابن المبارك؟" قال له: "أنا الله".  فحقَّ للرئيس ان يمزق ثيابه ويقول: سمعتم التجاديف! إنسان يقول عن نفسه إنه  الله. إنه مستوجب الموت. 

أنقر للتوسيع...


ايه ده يا مونيكا انتى بتقولى على المسيح الى هو مش قاله ؟ 
ده استنتاجك يا مونيكا ولا ايه ؟
النص مقالش فيه انا الله ..ده قال انا هو 
واثبتللك ان (هو) دى مش اسم الله زى ما وضحتللك يا مونيكا 
ف مش تقولى الى مش قاله المسيح عن نفسه اصلا 
وزى ما قال البابا شنوده ان (هو) دى مش اسم الله 


يتبع باذن الله 
اخر جزء ف الرد على مونيكا 
*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (21 أغسطس 2010)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *الأخت كاميليا
> ليس من الطبيعى أن نقول مقولة من صنع البشر ونبحث هل الله قالها أم لا
> إذا كان قاله يكون هو الله وإن لم يقولها ............ ماذا سيكون
> ولكنى  سأعطيك برهان  من الكتاب المقدس أن السيد المسيح قال لليهود إنه الله
> ...



*هذه مشاركتى

أنا عايزة أقول لكى لا ينفع إن بشر يألفوا جملة ويبحثوا هل الرب قالها أم لا
يعنى لا يصح إنك تقولى 
أين قال الله أنا ربكم فأعبدونى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
 هل فهمتى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## apostle.paul (21 أغسطس 2010)

> *واثبتللك ان (هو) دى مش اسم الله*


*احنا هنكدب من اولها فين اثبتى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لا انا هو بصيغة مطلقة هو اسم الرب فى العهد القديم
ثانيا قولنا مليون مرة الله ملناش علاقة بيه 
الله دا مستخدم فقط فى الترجمة العربية لترجمة هو ثيئوس باليونانى او الوهيم بالعبرى
السؤال هل قال يسوع انه يهوه اة
واثبتنا
خلصنا بقة*


----------



## apostle.paul (21 أغسطس 2010)

> *كلمة الله في العبرية هي "الوهيم، إيل، عليون، شداي، يهوه" وفي اليونانية "ثيوس". كانت كل أسماء الله أصلا تدل على صفاته، ولكن اشتقاقات الكثير منها -ومن ثم معانيها الأصلية- قد فقدت، فكان لابد من البحث عن معان جديدة لها: 1- الأسماء العامة: من أقدم أسماء الله المعروفة للجنس البشري وأكثرها انتشارا إسم "إيل" مع مشتقاته "إيليم" و"إلوهيم"، و"إلوي"، وهو مصطلح عام مثل "ثيوس" و"ديوس" في اليونانية، ويطلق على كل من يشغل مرتبة الألوهية، بل قد يدل على مركز من التوقير والسلطة بين الناس، وقد كان موسى إلها "إلوهيم" لفرعون (خر7: 1)، ولهرون (خر4: 16 – قارن قض5: 8، 1صم2: 25، خر21: 5 و6، 22: 7 وما بعده، مز58:11، 82: 1). وعلى هذا مصطلح عام يعبر عن العظمة والنفوذ، وهناك مصطلح له معنى غير معروف تماما هو "يهوه صباءوت" (رب الجنود) أو "إلوهيم صباءوت" (أو إله الجنود) وفي المفهوم العبري قد تعنى الكلمة جيشه من الرجال أو الكواكب والملائكة فهما معا أو كل منهما على انفراد "جند السماء"، وقد كان رب الجنود في الأزمنة المبكرة يعنى "إله الحرب" الذى قاد جيوش إسرائيل (1صم4: 4، 2صم7: 8)، وفي 1صم17: 45 يقابل هذا اللقب "إله صفوف (جيوش) إسرائيل"، ولذلك فإن كل إسرائيل يطلق عليهم "أجناد الرب" ومش عارفه*


*ايه علاقة الكلام دا بالموضوع*


----------



## TheRightWay (21 أغسطس 2010)

*السؤال هل قال يسوع انه يهوه اة
واثبتنا
خلصنا بقة
هل هو يهوه أم ابنه ؟

*


----------



## apostle.paul (21 أغسطس 2010)

> *زى ما قولتللك يا مونيكا انا هو تعنى ان هو المسيح وليس الله *


*جهل 
ليه
لما انا اسالك انتى كاميليا تقولى اة انا هو
دى رد على سؤالى بالايجاب معناه انا هو كاميليا
لكن لما اسالك انتى مين
تقولى انا كاميليا لانك مش بتصدقى على سؤالى انتى هتعرفى نفسك
المسيح لما سالوه انت مين
قال انا هو
انا هو هنا ليس للجواب عن سؤال
دا تعبير مطلق لتعريف المسيح عن شخصه
فهمتى الفرق*


----------



## apostle.paul (21 أغسطس 2010)

> *هل هو يهوه أم ابنه ؟*


*هو ذاته يهوه وهو حضور يهوه فى الزمن
فهو يهوه من حيث جوهره
وابنه لانه ظهور يهوه فى ملئ الزمان اقنوم الظهور الالهى *


----------



## مونيكا 57 (21 أغسطس 2010)

kameila قال:


> *
> اذا كان قاله فعلا فهو اله العهد القديم واذا مكنش قالها
> فهو رسول او زى ما حضرتك بتؤمنى يكون ابن الله ( حاشا لله طبعا )
> لكن مش هيكون هو اله العهد القديم او الله
> ...



*الأخت كاميليا
كتابنا المقدس مكتوب بوحى من الله
وضعت لكى الشاهد من الكتاب المقدس سفر الخروج الإصحاح الثالث أية 14 ستجديها فى الكتاب المقدس (الأخبار السارة )  

13 فقال موسى لله: ((إذا ذهبت إلى بني إسرائيل وقلت لهم: إله آبائكم أرسلني إليكم، فإن سألوني ما اسمه؟ فماذا أجيبهم؟)) 
14 فقال الله لموسى: ((أنا هو الذي هو. هكذا تجيب بني إسرائيل: هو الذي هو أرسلني إليكم)). 
15 وقال الله لموسى ثانية: ((قل لبني إسرائيل: أنا الرب إله آبائكم، إله إبراهيم وإسحق ويعقوب أرسلتك إليهم. هذا اسمي إلى الأبد، وهذا ذكري مدى الأجيال. ​*


----------



## apostle.paul (21 أغسطس 2010)

> *السوال كان ايه ؟؟ اانت المسيح ؟؟ الاجابه كانت انا هو
> فلو كان السؤال اانت الله ؟؟ والاجابه كانت انا الله
> هنعرف ان هو الله .....اذا حضرتك جبتيلى دليل مش ف مكانه
> وكمان قصيتى جزء من النص يبين ان ليس هو الله
> ...


*جهل برضة هنا المسيح صدق على السؤال*
*أَمَّا هُوَ فَكَانَ سَاكِتًا وَلَمْ يُجِبْ بِشَيْءٍ. فَسَأَلَهُ رَئِيسُ الْكَهَنَةِ أَيْضًا وَقَالَ لَهُ: «أَأَنْتَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ الْمُبَارَكِ؟*
*والسؤال من شقين المسيح وابن المبارك
المسيا هو بالنسبة لليهود حضور يهوه فى الزمن
وابن المبارك فى صيغة اخرى من السؤال*
*وَأَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَكَانَ سَاكِتًا. فَأَجَابَ رَئِيسُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «أَسْتَحْلِفُكَ بِاللهِ الْحَيِّ أَنْ تَقُولَ لَنَا: هَلْ أَنْتَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللهِ؟*
*وهنا المسيح صدق على الاتنين
انه المسيا
وانه ابن الله الحى
والاتنين تعبير لاهوتى يخص المسيا اللى بيعبر فى الفكر اليهودى عن حضور يهوه فى الزمن *
*ارجعى لسفر دانيال*
*«كُنْتُ أَرَى فِي رُؤَى اللَّيْلِ وَإِذَا مَعَ سُحُبِ السَّمَاءِ مِثْلُ ابْنِ إِنْسَانٍ أَتَى وَجَاءَ إِلَى الْقَدِيمِ الأَيَّامِ، فَقَرَّبُوهُ قُدَّامَهُ.*
*14 فَأُعْطِيَ سُلْطَانًا وَمَجْدًا وَمَلَكُوتًا لِتَتَعَبَّدَ لَهُ كُلُّ الشُّعُوبِ وَالأُمَمِ وَالأَلْسِنَةِ. سُلْطَانُهُ سُلْطَانٌ أَبَدِيٌّ مَا لَنْ يَزُولَ، وَمَلَكُوتُهُ مَا لاَ يَنْقَرِضُ*


----------



## Critic (21 أغسطس 2010)

*بعد كل الانتظار ده ....رجع بخفى حنين !*

*كنت اتوقع ان يكون اسلوبك اكاديمى و تقتبسى المشاركات للرد عليها و ليس الهروب لمزيد من الاسئلة !*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (21 أغسطس 2010)

[COLOR="Blue[QUOTE][SIZE="5"]"]السوال كان ايه ؟؟ اانت المسيح ؟؟ الاجابه كانت انا هو 
فلو كان السؤال اانت الله ؟؟ والاجابه كانت انا الله 
هنعرف ان هو الله .....اذا حضرتك جبتيلى دليل مش ف مكانه 
وكمان قصيتى جزء من النص يبين ان ليس هو الله [/SIZE][/QUOTE][/COLOR]

*السؤال
فسأله رئيس الكهنة أيضاً: أأنت المسيح ابن المبارك؟ فقال يسوع: أنا هو.
المعنى
 هل أنت المسيح إبن الله
إجابة السيد المسيح نعم أنا  إبن الله

الإخت كاميليا 
هل تتذكرى ما هو سؤالك
إنتى طلبتى أن نثبت لكى أن المسيح قال عن نفسه إنه الله وطلب منهم عبادته
وكانت إجابتى أنه لا يصح هذا السؤال
ومع ذلك أحضرت لكى بعض الأيات التى تثبت أن السيد المسيح هو الله
وطبعا أنا غير مطالبة أن أحضر لكى جزء فيه الأيه بأكمله
ولكنى أكتب الشاهد حتى تقرأى هذا الجزء وتقرأى التفسير من كتب التفسير المسيحية وليس حسب فهمك
فرجاء قراءة مشاركتى مرة أخرى وفهمها وعدم الخروج عن الموضوع وقراءة تفسير أبونا تادرس يعقوب ملطى
وبعد أن تفهمى المشاركة إسألينى
سلام المسيح

​*


----------



## apostle.paul (21 أغسطس 2010)

*هى دى الردود اللى بقالها 4 ايام بتجهزها*


----------



## kameila (21 أغسطس 2010)

*



يوحنا  10: 33: "أجابه اليهود قائلين: لسنا نرجمك لأجل عمل حسن بل لأجل تجديف،  فإنك وأنت إنسان تجعل نفسك إلهاً". هنا نقول: إن المعول عليه هو اللغة  الأصلية وفهم السامعين لها؟ لقد فهم سامعو المسيح ما يعنيه بكلامه، فقد كان  يعلن لهم أنه الله. 

أنقر للتوسيع...


بجد احييكى يا مونيكا على النص الى انتى جبتهولى ده بتثبت انك على خطأ
تعالى كده نشوف النص كامل فالنص يقول :-33  أَجَابَهُ الْيَهُودُ: «لَسْنَا نَرْجُمُكَ لأَجْلِ عَمَلٍ حَسَنٍ بَلْ  لأَجْلِ تَجْدِيفٍ فَإِنَّكَ وَأَنْتَ إِنْسَانٌ تَجْعَلُ نَفْسَكَ  إِلَهاً» 34 أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَلَيْسَ مَكْتُوباً فِي نَامُوسِكُمْ:  أَنَا قُلْتُ إِنَّكُمْ آلِهَةٌ؟ 35 إِنْ قَالَ آلِهَةٌ لِأُولَئِكَ  الَّذِينَ صَارَتْ إِلَيْهِمْ كَلِمَةُ اللَّهِ وَلاَ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ  يُنْقَضَ الْمَكْتُوبُ 36 فَالَّذِي قَدَّسَهُ الآبُ وَأَرْسَلَهُ إِلَى  الْعَالَمِ أَتَقُولُونَ لَهُ: إِنَّكَ تُجَدِّفُ لأَنِّي قُلْتُ إِنِّي  ابْنُ اللَّهِ؟ هنا بنلاحظ ايه بقا 
ده كان متعجب من تفكيرهم الغلط وبدا يشرحلهم ان هو كلمهم زى ما مكتوب ف الناموس بتاعهم وبعدها وضحلهم ان كلمه الهه بتتقال على من نزل عليهم كلمه الله وهى الوحى .. ونشوف العدد الفاصل 
36 فَالَّذِي  قَدَّسَهُ الآبُ وَأَرْسَلَهُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ أَتَقُولُونَ لَهُ: إِنَّكَ  تُجَدِّفُ لأَنِّي قُلْتُ إِنِّي ابْنُ اللَّهِ؟ هنلاحظ الاب ارسله للعالم .. من هو الاب ؟ الاب هو الله ... من هو المرسل من الاب ؟ هو المسيح . فالمسيح هنا هو رسول الله ونلاحظ برده ان هو مش قال ان هو الله ده قال ابن الله وده زى ما ف ناموسهم والخلاصه ان النص ده مفهوش اى حاجه تثبت ان المسيح قال ان هو الله .....




يوحنا  19: 7: "أجابه اليهود (أجابوا بيلاطس الوالي): لنا ناموس، وحسب ناموسنا  يجب أن يموت، لأنه جعل نفسه ابن الله". ثم صرخوا: "اصلبه! اصلبه!". فقال  لهم بيلاطس: "خذوه أنتم واصلبوه لأني لست أجد فيه علة". فأجابه اليهود  بالقول السابق، والذي فهموه من كلامه معهم. 

أنقر للتوسيع...


انتى بجد يا مونيكا بتؤمنى ان النص ده موجود ف الناموس ؟ 
انا عاوزه الدليل على ان الكلام ده موجود ف الناموس 
والمشكله كمان ان النص ده مش فيه اى حاجه تثبت ان المسيح قال ان هو الله 
يا مونيكا انا عاوزه نص صريح من المسيح نفسه بيقوله فيه انا الله 




لقد  فهم اليهود معنى البنوة لله وهو أنها تمام المعادلة لله. يوحنا 5: 17، 18:  "فأجابهم يسوع: أبى يعمل حتى الآن وأنا أعمل. فمن أجل هذا كان اليهود  يطلبون أكثر أن يقتلوه،لأنه لم ينقض السبت فقط، بل قال إن الله أبوه  معادلاً نفسه بالله". 

أنقر للتوسيع...


ايه ده يا مونيكا هو انتى بتؤمنى ب الى بيقوله اليهود والى بيعملوه ؟ 
على العموم النص ده لليهود ومش للمسيح 
عاوزه نص للمسيح يا مونيكا 




يوحنا  8: 56-58: قال المسيح: "أبوكم إبراهيم تهلل بأن يرى يومي فرأى وفرح". فقال  له اليهود: "ليس لك خمسون سنة بعد، أفرأيت إبراهيم؟". قال يسوع: "الحق  الحق أقول لكم قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن". فرفعوا حجارة ليرجموه. 

أنقر للتوسيع...


مره تانيه يا مونيكا هل النص ده بيقول المسيح فيه لليهود انا الله 




هنا  يعلن السيد المسيح ألوهيته، فكلمة "كائن" (دائم الوجود) هي "يهوه" اسم  الجلالة "الكائن والذي كان والذي يأتي".وعرف اليهود المعنى، لذلك رفعوا  حجارة ليرجموه. 

أنقر للتوسيع...


هل عرف البهود المعنى ومعرفوش البابا شنوده ؟ 
هل عرف اليهود المعنى ومعرفوش القمص عبد المسيح بسيط؟
هل عرف اليهود المعنى ومعرفوش علماء اللاهوت ؟؟





السيد المسيح هو الوحيد الذي لم يتردد أبداً في أقواله. 

أنقر للتوسيع...


اختى مونيكا يعنى ايه التردد بالنسبه ليكى ؟ 
انا عارفه ان التردد ده معناه ان الانسان ياخد فتره من الوقت وبعدين يجاوب ..
وازاى يا مونيكا بتقولى انه لم يتردد ف اقواله 
شوفى معايا القصه دى 
يوحنا الاصحاح 8  الاعداد 3: 7 وفيها 3 وَقَدَّمَ إِلَيْهِ الْكَتَبَةُ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ  امْرَأَةً أُمْسِكَتْ فِي زِناً. وَلَمَّا أَقَامُوهَا فِي الْوَسَطِ 4  قَالُوا لَهُ: «يَا مُعَلِّمُ هَذِهِ الْمَرْأَةُ أُمْسِكَتْ وَهِيَ  تَزْنِي فِي ذَاتِ الْفِعْلِ 5 وَمُوسَى فِي النَّامُوسِ أَوْصَانَا أَنَّ  مِثْلَ هَذِهِ تُرْجَمُ. فَمَاذَا تَقُولُ أَنْتَ؟» 6 قَالُوا هَذَا  لِيُجَرِّبُوهُ لِكَيْ يَكُونَ لَهُمْ مَا يَشْتَكُونَ بِهِ عَلَيْهِ.  وَأَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَانْحَنَى إِلَى أَسْفَلُ وَكَانَ يَكْتُبُ بِإِصْبِعِهِ  عَلَى الأَرْضِ. 7 وَلَمَّا اسْتَمَرُّوا يَسْأَلُونَهُ انْتَصَبَ وَقَالَ  لَهُمْ: «مَنْ كَانَ مِنْكُمْ بِلاَ خَطِيَّةٍ فَلْيَرْمِهَا أَوَّلاً  بِحَجَرٍ!»
شوفى يا مونيكا ان هو مردش عليهم غير لما هما استمروا ف سواله ..



لم يؤجل سائلاً وجَّه إليه سؤالاً بحُجَّة أنه سيسأل من أرسله. 

أنقر للتوسيع...

طب ازاى تفسرى يا مونيكا ما يقوله انجيل متى  الاصحاح 27 هنا :-11 فَوَقَفَ يَسُوعُ أَمَامَ الْوَالِي. فَسَأَلَهُ  الْوَالِي: «أَأَنْتَ مَلِكُ الْيَهُودِ؟» فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنْتَ  تَقُولُ». 12 وَبَيْنَمَا كَانَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالشُّيُوخُ  يَشْتَكُونَ عَلَيْهِ لَمْ يُجِبْ بِشَيْءٍ. 13 فَقَالَ لَهُ بِيلاَطُسُ:  «أَمَا تَسْمَعُ كَمْ يَشْهَدُونَ عَلَيْكَ؟» 14 فَلَمْ يُجِبْهُ وَلاَ  عَنْ كَلِمَةٍ وَاحِدَةٍ حَتَّى تَعَجَّبَ الْوَالِي جِدّاً.ما سبب عدم  الاجابة هنا ؟؟ أو فى لوقا الاصحاح 22 64 وَغَطَّوْهُ وَكَانُوا  يَضْرِبُونَ وَجْهَهُ وَيَسْأَلُونَهُ: «تَنَبَّأْ! مَنْ هُوَ الَّذِي  ضَرَبَكَ؟»فما سبب عدم الاجابة ؟؟
مستنيه ردك يا مونيكا ؟ 



ولم يقل أبداً "هكذا قال السيد الرب" 

أنقر للتوسيع...

معنى ان هو مش قاله ابدا هل ده بيعنى ان هو الرب ؟؟
طبعا لا يا مونيكا فهنلاقى ف سفر دانيال ان الجمله دى مش اتذكرت 
فهل ده معناه ان دانيال هو السيد الرب ؟ 
طبعا لا لان احنا الوقتى عايزين الى قاله السيد المسيح ؟ مش الى مقالوش !!




لكنه  كان يقول "سمعتم إنه قيل، أما أنا فأقول" وهذا القول في منتهى الخطورة إذا  كان من شخص عادي، فهو يقول إنه يكمل شريعة موسى "أما أنا فأقول". فالمسموح  له أن ينطق بهذا القول هو أعلى من موسى، أو هو الله نفسه. 

أنقر للتوسيع...


كل الى بتقوله يا مونيكا ده استنتاجات منك شخصيا ممكن اتفق معاكى فيها او نختلف فيها 
وانا هنا بقول ان الى سمعوه كان من الانبياء قبله ومنهم سيدنا موسى 
وعشان كده لما يقول اما انا فهقول ان هو برده نبى فلو كان فيه نبى بعد المسيح وقال الكلام ده 
ف مش هتستنتجى ان هو الله الله ابدا وان كل الى انتى قولتليه استنتاجك انتى 
وانتى قولتيلى ف الاول 




سأعطيك برهان من الكتاب المقدس أن السيد المسيح قال لليهود إنه الله 

أنقر للتوسيع...

ولحد الوقتى حضرتك مش جبتيلى برهان




ولا  يمكن لأحد أقل من مُعلِن شريعة موسى أن يقول هذا. فلا بد أن يكون قائل  "أما أنا فأقول" هو الله نفسه الذي له حق توضيح قانونه حتى يستطيع الناس  تطبيقه (مثل حق المشرع في وضع اللائحة التفسيرية لتشريعه). المسيح هو  الوحيد الذي لم يعتذر أو يناقض نفسه، بل قال: "السماء والأرض تزولان ولكن  كلامي لا يزول" (مرقس 13: 31) 

أنقر للتوسيع...


ده استتنتاج تانى منك يا مونيكا انا مستنيه الاعلان والى مهما دورتى عليه مش هتلاقيه 
وكمان هوفر ليكى يا مونيكا انك تتدورى 
البابا شنوده ف كتابه .. أعلم الناس باللاهوت فقال :لو قال عن نفسه أنه إله لرجموه ولو قال للناس أعبدوني لرجموه أيضاً وإنتهت رسالته قبل أن تبدأ 
شوفى كتاب البابا شنوده  كتاب سنوات مع أسئلة  الناس البابا شنودة الثالث , أسئلة لاهوتية وعقائدية (أ) السؤال رقم 18  صفحة 46 لم يقل المسيح أنه إله!!!! لو قالها لرجموه و انتهت رسالته قبل أن  تبدأ.إذن يسوع لم يُعلن أنه إله. وبشكر البابا شنوده على الى قاله ده 
فهل ده كافى ليكى يا مونيكا ولا عندك اعتراض على البابا شنوده 
اجبللك الرد الى قاله القمص عبد المسيح بسيط كمان 

والحمد الله انتهيت من الرد على مونيكا 
واد ايه انا تعبت بس الحمد الله انى خلصت 

*​


----------



## apostle.paul (21 أغسطس 2010)

> *انتى بجد يا مونيكا بتؤمنى ان النص ده موجود ف الناموس ؟
> انا عاوزه الدليل على ان الكلام ده موجود ف الناموس
> والمشكله كمان ان النص ده مش فيه اى حاجه تثبت ان المسيح قال ان هو الله
> يا مونيكا انا عاوزه نص صريح من المسيح نفسه بيقوله فيه انا الله*


*ايه يا جماعة احنا مستوانا نزل اوى كدا ليه
ايوة حسب الناموس يسوع يحكم عليه بالموت لانه قال عن نفسه انه اله *
*                 24: 15 و كلم بني اسرائيل قائلا كل من سب الهه يحمل خطيته                  *
*                 24: 16 و من جدف على اسم الرب فانه يقتل يرجمه كل الجماعة رجما                  الغريب كالوطني عندما يجدف على الاسم يقتل *


----------



## kameila (21 أغسطس 2010)

critic قال:


> *بعد كل الانتظار ده ....رجع بخفى حنين !*
> 
> *كنت اتوقع ان يكون اسلوبك اكاديمى و تقتبسى المشاركات للرد عليها و ليس الهروب لمزيد من الاسئلة !*




حضرتك شايف كده ده مفيش حرف واحد مش رديت عليه ومن الكتاب المقدس  

​


----------



## apostle.paul (21 أغسطس 2010)

> *بجد احييكى يا مونيكا على النص الى انتى جبتهولى ده بتثبت انك على خطأ
> تعالى كده نشوف النص كامل فالنص يقول :-33 أَجَابَهُ الْيَهُودُ: «لَسْنَا نَرْجُمُكَ لأَجْلِ عَمَلٍ حَسَنٍ بَلْ لأَجْلِ تَجْدِيفٍ فَإِنَّكَ وَأَنْتَ إِنْسَانٌ تَجْعَلُ نَفْسَكَ إِلَهاً» 34 أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَلَيْسَ مَكْتُوباً فِي نَامُوسِكُمْ: أَنَا قُلْتُ إِنَّكُمْ آلِهَةٌ؟ 35 إِنْ قَالَ آلِهَةٌ لِأُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ صَارَتْ إِلَيْهِمْ كَلِمَةُ اللَّهِ وَلاَ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يُنْقَضَ الْمَكْتُوبُ 36 فَالَّذِي قَدَّسَهُ الآبُ وَأَرْسَلَهُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ أَتَقُولُونَ لَهُ: إِنَّكَ تُجَدِّفُ لأَنِّي قُلْتُ إِنِّي ابْنُ اللَّهِ؟ هنا بنلاحظ ايه بقا
> ده كان متعجب من تفكيرهم الغلط وبدا يشرحلهم ان هو كلمهم زى ما مكتوب ف الناموس بتاعهم وبعدها وضحلهم ان كلمه الهه بتتقال على من نزل عليهم كلمه الله وهى الوحى .. ونشوف العدد الفاصل
> 36 فَالَّذِي قَدَّسَهُ الآبُ وَأَرْسَلَهُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ أَتَقُولُونَ لَهُ: إِنَّكَ تُجَدِّفُ لأَنِّي قُلْتُ إِنِّي ابْنُ اللَّهِ؟ هنلاحظ الاب ارسله للعالم .. من هو الاب ؟ الاب هو الله ... من هو المرسل من الاب ؟ هو المسيح . فالمسيح هنا هو رسول الله ونلاحظ برده ان هو مش قال ان هو الله ده قال ابن الله وده زى ما ف ناموسهم والخلاصه ان النص ده مفهوش اى حاجه تثبت ان المسيح قال ان هو الله ..*


*يعنى جاهلة وبتنقلى من جهلة قولنا ماشى
بس اتعلمى 
ياصبر ايوب هنعلمكوا لامتى يا عرب 
النص كامل*
*ركزى فى اللى هلونهلوك يمكن نفهم *
*خِرَافِي تَسْمَعُ صَوْتِي، وَأَنَا أَعْرِفُهَا فَتَتْبَعُنِي.*
*28 وَأَنَا أُعْطِيهَا حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً، وَلَنْ تَهْلِكَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ، وَلاَ يَخْطَفُهَا أَحَدٌ مِنْ يَدِي.*
*29 أَبِي الَّذِي أَعْطَانِي إِيَّاهَا هُوَ أَعْظَمُ مِنَ الْكُلِّ، وَلاَ يَقْدِرُ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَخْطَفَ مِنْ يَدِ أَبِي.*
*30 أَنَا وَالآبُ وَاحِدٌ».*
*31 فَتَنَاوَلَ الْيَهُودُ أَيْضًا حِجَارَةً لِيَرْجُمُوهُ.*
*32 أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَعْمَالاً كَثِيرَةً حَسَنَةً أَرَيْتُكُمْ مِنْ عِنْدِ أَبِي. بِسَبَبِ أَيِّ عَمَل مِنْهَا تَرْجُمُونَنِي؟»*
*33 أَجَابَهُ الْيَهُودُ قَائِلِينَ: «لَسْنَا نَرْجُمُكَ لأَجْلِ عَمَل حَسَنٍ، بَلْ لأَجْلِ تَجْدِيفٍ، فَإِنَّكَ وَأَنْتَ إِنْسَانٌ تَجْعَلُ نَفْسَكَ إِلهًا»*
*34 أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَلَيْسَ مَكْتُوبًا فِي نَامُوسِكُمْ: أَنَا قُلْتُ إِنَّكُمْ آلِهَةٌ؟*
*35 إِنْ قَالَ آلِهَةٌ لأُولئِكَ الَّذِينَ صَارَتْ إِلَيْهِمْ كَلِمَةُ اللهِ، وَلاَ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يُنْقَضَ الْمَكْتُوبُ،*
*36 فَالَّذِي قَدَّسَهُ الآبُ وَأَرْسَلَهُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ، أَتَقُولُونَ لَهُ: إِنَّكَ تُجَدِّفُ، لأَنِّي قُلْتُ: إِنِّي ابْنُ اللهِ؟* 
*37 إِنْ كُنْتُ لَسْتُ أَعْمَلُ أَعْمَالَ أَبِي فَلاَ تُؤْمِنُوا بِي.*
*38 وَلكِنْ إِنْ كُنْتُ أَعْمَلُ، فَإِنْ لَمْ تُؤْمِنُوا بِي فَآمِنُوا بِالأَعْمَالِ، لِكَيْ تَعْرِفُوا وَتُؤْمِنُوا أَنَّ الآبَ فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيهِ».*
*39 فَطَلَبُوا أَيْضًا أَنْ يُمْسِكُوهُ فَخَرَجَ مِنْ أَيْدِيهِمْ،*
*النص بيقول ايه بقة
النص الاول المسيح اعلن انه هو والاب واحد 
اليهود غضبوا
ليه
لان وهو انسان ساوى نفسه بالله وجعل نفسه الها
ابتدى يخدهم من حتة تانية اللى هى
انى قولت لكم فى الناموس انى جعلتكم الهه
فالذى صار لهم لكمة الله الهه
فالذى قدسه الاب وارسله الى العالم تقولون انه يجدف لانه قال انه ابن الله
هنا المسيح بيشرح اللى صارت ليه الكلمة دعيوا الهه بمعنى قضاة
فقدوس الله نفسه الذى ارسل للعالم نقول انه بيجدف على الله لانه قال ان الله ابوه 
لا انا مبجدفش انا فى الاب والاب فى رغم انفكم يا يهود ورغم انفكم يا مسلمين
الحوار واضح ومش محتاج الاعيب حيات وابالسة 
المسيح مقلش ان كان قال للذين صارت لهم كلمة الله الهه فانا ايضا منكم صارت لى كلمة الله
المسيح مقلش كدا المسيح ميز نفسه عن القضاة الذين دعيوا الهه لشعبهم بكلمة الله
انه هو قدوس الاب الممسوح وابن الله الواحد مع الاب
بطلوا جهل يا جهلة *


----------



## apostle.paul (21 أغسطس 2010)

> حضرتك شايف كده ده مفيش حرف واحد مش رديت عليه ومن الكتاب المقدس


*دى مش اسمها ردود دى يطلق عليه لقب تانى
اسمه لعب عيال 
دا جهل يا عزيزتى لو طفل وقارى الكتاب المقدس هيكتشف انك متعرفيش كلمة  فى الكتاب وعمرك مقرتيه انتى بتنلقى من هنا ومن هنا ومش فاهمة حاجة خالص*


----------



## apostle.paul (21 أغسطس 2010)

> *اختى مونيكا يعنى ايه التردد بالنسبه ليكى ؟
> انا عارفه ان التردد ده معناه ان الانسان ياخد فتره من الوقت وبعدين يجاوب ..
> وازاى يا مونيكا بتقولى انه لم يتردد ف اقواله
> شوفى معايا القصه دى
> ...


*ايه دا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
سورى مببردش على كلام فارغ
ايه علاقة قصة المراة الزانية باللى انتى كتباه
انتى متاكدة انكى بتعرفى تقرى اصلا *


----------



## apostle.paul (21 أغسطس 2010)

> *والحمد الله انتهيت من الرد على مونيكا
> واد ايه انا تعبت بس الحمد الله انى خلصت*


*النتيجة راسبة بتقدير امتياز 
اللى بعده *


----------



## fredyyy (21 أغسطس 2010)

kameila قال:


> * فالنص يقول :-*
> *33 أَجَابَهُ الْيَهُودُ: «لَسْنَا نَرْجُمُكَ لأَجْلِ عَمَلٍ حَسَنٍ بَلْ لأَجْلِ تَجْدِيفٍ فَإِنَّكَ وَأَنْتَ إِنْسَانٌ تَجْعَلُ نَفْسَكَ إِلَهاً» *
> *ده كان متعجب من تفكيرهم الغلط*
> 
> ...





kameila قال:


> ​​






*الأخت كامليا *

*لقد حذرتك على الخاص بعدم كتابة ردود بفكر غير مسيحي *
*ولقد فعلتي هذا في العبارة *
*( فالمسيح هنا هو رسول الله ونلاحظ برده ان هو مش قال ان هو الله )*
***************************
*لقد نصبتي نفسك حكمًا على إنهاء المناقشة في نقطة ما بالعبارة *

*(والحمد الله انتهيت من الرد على مونيكا )*

********************************

*نأتي لجوهر الموضوع في النص أعلاه *

*وجوب الرجم ...... للتجديف *
*التجديف هو أن أنسب لنفسي صفة من صفات الله *
*وبما أن الصفة التي قالها المسيح عن نفسة (في نظر اليهود) *
*تستوجب الموت ... إذاً هي صفة تخص الله ... إذاً اليهود فهموا أنه يقصد أنه الله *

*هنا إنتهي موضوعك .... النتيجة هي أن كلام المسيح فهموا منه أن المسيح يقصد أنه الله *

*الكلام واضح ..... ولا للردود الزئبقية *

​


----------



## kameila (21 أغسطس 2010)

شمس الحق 

مش عارفه انا حضرتك متعصب ليه ومضايق كده ليه 
اولا حضرتك الرد لمونيكا مع احترامى ليك برده حضرتك ترد 
بس مش ده الاسلوب حضرتك عضو مبارك شوف رد مونيكا عامل ازاى 
وشوف رد حضرتك .. اولا الرد ده على كلام مونيكا ان هى بتقول ان المسيح مش اتردد وانا بجبلها الدليل ان هو اتردد ف حضرتك مش تقول ملوش علاقه لموضوعنا لان مش انا الى فتحته دى مونيكا 
وانا هرد على مونيكا باذن الله على اى رد لانى مبسوطه بالردود بتاعتها فيها احترام واسلوبها احسن 
ده مش يمنع ان حضرتك ترد بس لو حضرتك هترد باسلوب احسن من كده انا يشرفنى ارد عليك 
لكن لو استمر الوضع كده مع احترامى ليك انا هجاوب على الى حضرتك كتبته ف الاول وبس وانا مش جايه العب احنا بنتكلم كلنا اهو 
اما بالنسبه للعضو كريتيك ف هرد عليه برده 

​


----------



## apostle.paul (21 أغسطس 2010)

*هو نسيت او تناست انها فى اكبر منتدى مسيحى عربى على الانترنت 
ونسيت او تناست ان هنا اقل واحد هيقدر يكتشف انها ماشية تلملم من منتديات قصاصات ردود بهلوانية عفى عليها الزمن
ونسيت او تناست اننا نشكر ربنا قرينا كتابنا المقدس وفهمناه على قدنا ونقدر نناقش اى فكر معاند يقوم ضده وضد اعلاناته الواضحة 
الكلام دا يا اختنا بيتقال من عشر سنين انقرض خلاص شوفيلك كلام غيره *
*تحبى اكمل علشان يبان انك مجرد ماشية تلملمى كلام فارغ من منتديات اسلامية هما نفسهم بيخافوا يطلعوه علشان عارفين انه كلام فارغ ومش هيصمد قدام النقد المسيحى *


----------



## apostle.paul (21 أغسطس 2010)

> وانا بجبلها الدليل ان هو اتردد ف حضرتك مش تقول ملوش علاقه لموضوعنا لان مش انا الى فتحته دى مونيكا


*فين يا عزيزى قصة المراة الزانية لا توحى بكدا
قصة المراة الزانية واضحة وصريحة وفيها المسيح رفض ان يكون ديان ليها  او اى حد يدينها لان خلاص زمن الناموس سيكمل بالذبيحة الحقيقة واعلن ليها ان خطاياها غفرت علاقة ايه الكلام دا بالتردد *


> ده مش يمنع ان حضرتك ترد بس لو حضرتك هترد باسلوب احسن من كده انا يشرفنى ارد عليك
> لكن لو استمر الوضع كده مع احترامى ليك انا هجاوب على الى حضرتك كتبته ف الاول وبس وانا مش جايه العب احنا بنتكلم كلنا اهو
> اما بالنسبه للعضو كريتيك ف هرد عليه برده


*مهو للاسف فى فرق بين انى اتعلم وبين انى اطرح حاجة على انها رد وهى غلط
انا شخصيا عن نفسى قعدت سنين اقرا على مفهمت وادركت وسالت بدل المرة مليون 
ممكن تسالى لو مش عارفة
بس المصيبة انك تبقى مش عارفة ومفكرة انك عارفة وفاهمة
دا لا يقبل مطلقا 
سورى الى الان لا ارى سوى كلام لا علاقة له بالموضوع من اساسه *
*ومع احترامى لاختنا مونيكا للاسف كلامك فى سكة وكلامها فى سكة تانية انتى عايزة تردى بس مش عارفة *
*ولسه فى كلام كتير فى الموضوع دا *


----------



## fredyyy (21 أغسطس 2010)

* كللتي مشاركاتك بالكذب *

*ُحذِفَت عضويتك *

*للإصرار على إرتكاب الأخطاء رغم التحذير على العام والخاص *

*ُيغلق *


----------

